# Wasting away in Margaritaville driveler #253



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Can't post music here at work! Top of the mernin children!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

One mo eyewerz


----------



## redeli (Jul 9, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all


Mornin Red


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

morning eli and blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning eli and blood


Mornin Gmoney!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Let's see if it works without embedding


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

It does.

bloodbro, rolled up the extension cords ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It does.
> 
> bloodbro, rolled up the extension cords ?


Yessir! Settin on the porch enjoying some cool air this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir! Settin on the porch enjoying some cool air this morning.



On the porch already?   Got off early?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On the porch already?   Got off early?


Well I go in early on Sundays to get the plant started up before all the button pushers show up...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,


Morning sir! Whats on the agenda for today?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Not a whole lot,,,, we need your guys rain,,,, like a desert up here,,,,, fire warning, no burning,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

morning SwampY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Mornin fellows:

Blood, Wy, Red, gobblein, SwampY, etc.,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir! Whats on the agenda for today?



Maybe have my boy finish waxing our truck,,,, under the maple tree,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning SwampY



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Wait,,,,,,,,,,we've got two dribblers up and running at the same time? So confuzzling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait,,,,,,,,,,we've got two dribblers up and running at the same time? So confuzzling.



I’m lost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait,,,,,,,,,,we've got two dribblers up and running at the same time? So confuzzling.





Jeff C. said:


> I’m lost.



You have found a home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

How do you know when to start a new thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have found a home.



Fixin to find a home in the seat of a tractor for several hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How do you know when to start a new thread?



The old forum was 1000 posts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Are we in the right place? I can't find the coffee pot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How do you know when to start a new thread?


When the post count nears 1,000


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are we in the right place? I can't find the coffee pot.


Git back inda meat shack!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are we in the right place? I can't find the coffee pot.



I’m on my 2nd cup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Git back inda meat shack!!!


Don't be mean to me, it's Monday. I'm trying to hybridize marijuana and maters. 
I'm gonna call em Merry Maters if I succeed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m on my 2nd cup.


Dang it man, at least draw me a map.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to find a home in the seat of a tractor for several hours.



I wish I had a tractor,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it man, at least draw me a map.



Follow your nose


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 9, 2018)

I have to go to my regular job to get some rest. Man am I glad that weekend is behind me! Got 2 more like it and then Fil will be officially moved.
Happy Work week to ya'll


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm confused, why is the other one still open?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I'm confused, why is the other one still open?


The mods and admins are in their weekly Monday morning Staff Meeting. Aka the who we gonna ban next session. Someone will be along shortly to shut it down.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 9, 2018)

so this is where y'all hiding


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

karen936 said:


> so this is where y'all hiding



Hiding in open sight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The mods and admins are in their weekly Monday morning Staff Meeting. Aka the who we gonna ban next session. Someone will be along shortly to shut it down.



I closed it so hard it rattled the Deer Forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Where Erebody go?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm hera, just at work


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2018)

Where did KyDawg go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

KyDawg went to see if he could  figure out who posted on his acct. this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Itchy watery eyes....grass and weed pollen is my nemesis.

Not to mention a wad of wire wrapped up in the bush hog. I knew I would eventually find it again.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Itchy watery eyes....grass and weed pollen is my nemesis.
> 
> Not to mention a wad of wire wrapped up in the bush hog. I knew I would eventually find it again.



you have a knack for finding things like that too?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you have a knack for finding things like that too?




Probably wanted something else to do


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

Afternoon blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Probably wanted something else to do



Like laying on your back with the bush hog on stilts with a pair of wire cutters.  

Been there done that.  Not much fun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon blood


Afternoon brother ...


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 9, 2018)

Today is my toosday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

cracker is having a early toosday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

wybro, home yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro, home yet?




No sir here till 7


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

12s all week?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

All except Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Probably wanted something else to do


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Dadgum EMC crew was the one that left the wire there. Had the top of a pole break completely off when a big oak blew down across the road 2 poles up from the one that broke off. When the oak took everything down that went across the road it just kept ripping everything off the poles up the line. 

To get in there on mine and my adjoining neighbors property line where the pole was that broke off, they just tore that fence down and left in the grass which was quite grown up now.

Anywho, I found it and got it out.

Ive got a little bit left. Just waiting on the shadows during a break.

Evening.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2018)

Afternoon Chief, I'm out of here ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Chief, I'm out of here ttyl



Take care Wy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

evening all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all



Evening gbro, Done for the day. 

Just gonna go ahead and load her up on the trailer. Won’t have to mess with in da moanin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm here...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Earlier this morning, I went back and was catching up on reading and WOW, there are some weird characters that post on here now.  Some of them must think that everyone else is a mind-reader of sorts.   

I think that these characters mentioned above should have to have a set of bull/cow horns mounted on the front end of their vehicles for quick identification purposes.


----------



## redeli (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

morning EE and bloodbro


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

howdy eli and wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Eli, Wycliff.  I've gotta hit the road as I've got an out of town appointment this morning.

Will catch back up later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Earlier this morning, I went back and was catching up on reading and WOW, there are some weird characters that post on here now.  Some of them must think that everyone else is a mind-reader of sorts.
> 
> I think that these characters mentioned above should have to have a set of bull/cow horns mounted on the front end of their vehicles for quick identification purposes.



Yeah, I think we have a couple of new/old trolls in here recently.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids!



Mornin blood.

How’s Maw in law?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2018)

Mernin fellers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Not good , she come walking through the kitchen just a minute ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not good , she come walking through the kitchen just a minute ago.



beer in hand?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not good , she come walking through the kitchen just a minute ago.



At least she’s up and walking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin fellers.



Sup Amigo?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> At least she’s up and walking.


Dude!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude!



Are you saying she is stumbling instead of walking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude!



I’m pleading the 5th on this one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

ikr?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

Goot mernin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Amigo?


Temps. Not as cool and cozy as it was the last two mornins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Goot mernin!


Where have you been young lady.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2018)

Y'all tone it down, the ladies are here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

Found one of Cody's acoustic CD's they recorded in the studio. MAN it sounds good in my car. They were only 16 or 17 when they recorded it, but the sound is amazing. Only 5 songs(Cody wrote em), but I just kept playing it over and over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found one of Cody's acoustic CD's they recorded in the studio. MAN it sounds good in my car. They were only 16 or 17 when they recorded it, but the sound is amazing. Only 5 songs(Cody wrote em), but I just kept playing it over and over.




<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young lady.


 I had a "mini" staycation, unplugged for the most part, did some cleaning & decluttering, my Cuban sista from anotha mista came up with one of her sons and his family, didn't get much visiting done, they had vehicle issues that got in the way............ celebrated J's birthday with family at GC and I made mine COUNT!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all tone it down, the ladies are here.


 like, when has that ever mattered in here?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

Gift from J's niece............. yeah, we all had a cry fest!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 10, 2018)

Howdy drivelers. Nice picture keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Gift from J's niece............. yeah, we all had a cry fest!View attachment 935563


Awesome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

keebs, did mud leave anything at the GC to make the trip worthwhile?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, did mud leave anything at the GC to make the trip worthwhile?


I make sure to go to Cordele, he goes to the one in Tifton, I "know" betta!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I make sure to go to Cordele, he goes to the one in Tifton, I "know" betta!



doesn't want to get far from the park?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice sketch Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doesn't want to get far from the park?


 probably not!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

Pike electric just left my property. They finally cams and removed that old pole they replaced and left it for me, plus another one they already had on their truck.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Good deal Chief, you gonna make a skinning rack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

Hope they laid it down easy.   SSEMC came and took a relatively new one down here a couple years ago and asked if I wanted it.  YES.  They just dropped it and it landed on a mound of dirt in the middle and cracked.   Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal Chief, you gonna make a skinning rack



Nah, was going to use them for the barn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay


whut you done got into?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> whut you done got into?


I'm always innocent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope they laid it down easy.   SSEMC came and took a relatively new one down here a couple years ago and asked if I wanted it.  YES.  They just dropped it and it landed on a mound of dirt in the middle and cracked.   Thanks guys.



They laid'em down next to the barn exactly where I told them I wanted them.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm always innocent!


MmmmmHHHmmmm, I've heard that before!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHHHmmmm, I've said that before!



fify


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fify


Nu-uh, I *KNOW* I'm the black sheep trouble maker!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Tumohowas


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Tumohowas


 It's all your's Wy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

Wybro, are you on easy street with 45 minutes to go?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2018)

Pretty much GW, I should be getting out of here in about 15 minutes


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2018)

Turkey sammiches


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Turkey sammiches



If it is turkey left from Thanksgiving it is probably a little gamey by now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Pike electric just left my property. They finally cams and removed that old pole they replaced and left it for me, plus another one they already had on their truck.


Are they the ones that left the line that you got your Bush hog caught in? If so, did you see a number on the truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are they the ones that left the line that you got your Bush hog caught in? If so, did you see a number on the truck?



Nah, these were different guys.

I can’t remember if the guys that left the fence all down were Pike or Central Georgia EMC. They had to replace a pole and put everything back up on about 5 poles. I ain’t holdin it against them too bad, they were out there all night until about 11:00 am the next morning working on all that. Not to mention the big ol oak that came down across the road and took everything down.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Pike electric just left my property. They finally cams and removed that old pole they replaced and left it for me, plus another one they already had on their truck.



What did all this


Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum EMC crew was the one that left the wire there. Had the top of a pole break completely off when a big oak blew down across the road 2 poles up from the one that broke off. When the oak took everything down that went across the road it just kept ripping everything off the poles up the line.
> 
> To get in there on mine and my adjoining neighbors property line where the pole was that broke off, they just tore that fence down and left in the grass which was quite grown up now.
> 
> ...



Was a oilfield involved Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What did all this
> 
> 
> Was a oilfield involved Chief?



They were updating the pole and some of the stuff on the transformer about a year ago that fed my house that I sold.

They were supposed to pull that pole when they put the new one up and transferred everything to the new pole, but there was still a phone line attached going to a neighbor’s barn behind me. They couldn’t pull it with the phone line attached.

They weren’t using the phone anymore and the phone line was down anyway, so I guess they figured they could go on and pull it today and left it with me along with another they had pulled somewhere else. 

I imagine an oil field somewhere is fueling some big ol generators somewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Watching deadliest Catch. Them boys work in a tough environment.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2018)

Well it looks like the Driveler Crew must have headed off into the OIL FIELDS INSTEAD THIS MORNING !!


WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK IT???????  

I'll check back in later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

morning drivelers,

hump day it is


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

morning wybro,

not many folks have checked in today.   Blood must have been real busy at work or burying his mil.   Chief is already picking up sticks on the neighbor's yard since he got them all up on his yard.   MzH22 and keebs are still seeing the inside of the eye lids.  I could go on but cup 3 of coffee calls my name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wybro,
> 
> not many folks have checked in today.   Blood must have been real busy at work or burying his mil.   Chief is already picking up sticks on the neighbor's yard since he got them all up on his yard.   MzH22 and keebs are still seeing the inside of the eye lids.  I could go on but cup 3 of coffee calls my name.



Lol, good Mornin gobblein, Wy, EE.

I got some catching up to do on the coffee.


----------



## redeli (Jul 11, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Morning Red


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wybro,
> 
> not many folks have checked in today.   Blood must have been real busy at work or burying his mil.   Chief is already picking up sticks on the neighbor's yard since he got them all up on his yard.   MzH22 and keebs are still seeing the inside of the eye lids.  I could go on but cup 3 of coffee calls my name.


nope, at that time I was getting beautified.........ok, ok, I was getting ready for work, now I gotta get the time in.......oh yeah.......
Mornin Ya'll..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> nope, at that time I was getting beautified.........ok, ok, I was getting ready for work, now I gotta get the time in.......oh yeah.......
> Mornin Ya'll..................



Mornin Schweetie!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Schweetie!


 Howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?



Hangin in there, how bout you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> nope, at that time I was getting beautified.........ok, ok, I was getting ready for work, now I gotta get the time in.......oh yeah.......
> Mornin Ya'll..................



time in?  is it time card day?   seems I missed last week's check


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


morning MzH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

seems a little more humid this morning working the garden.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2018)

I feel like 2 rented mules ....... busier than a centipede and a toe counting contest kinda night!!!
Foots hert, back hert, head hert!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Watching deadliest Catch. Them boys work in a tough environment.


H22 had a cousin that did that work for a while. Made some darn good $$, but it's brutal work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 had a cousin that did that work for a while. Made some darn good $$, but it's brutal work.



Living on little to no sleep and dangerous too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time in?  is it time card day?   seems I missed last week's check


Happens to me all the time. I went 4 weeks one time forgetting to get my paycheck. It was during the Holiday Season, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  


blood on the ground said:


> I feel like 2 rented mules ....... busier than a centipede and a toe counting contest kinda night!!!
> Foots hert, back hert, head hert!!!!!!


Drink a cold one or 12.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I feel like 2 rented mules ....... busier than a centipede and a toe counting contest kinda night!!!
> Foots hert, back hert, head hert!!!!!!



In the absence of quack:

ICE baby ICE

a little in the BLD too


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2018)

Morning ya'll. Hope you have a great day. Have to finish inputing inventory before the accounting lady gets mad.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hangin in there, how bout you?


Much better this mornin, flexeril at bedtime last night, gonna try it again tonight, but take it earlier. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hiya!


gobbleinwoods said:


> time in?  is it time card day?   seems I missed last week's check


 we only get paid every 2 weeks............


blood on the ground said:


> I feel like 2 rented mules ....... busier than a centipede and a toe counting contest kinda night!!!
> Foots hert, back hert, head hert!!!!!!


bless your heart!  As noted, ice, ice baby & a little adult beverage!


Crakajak said:


> Morning ya'll. Hope you have a great day. Have to finish inputing inventory before the accounting lady gets mad.


I do.not.miss. inventory taking time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Huh....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Fixin to go get a butt chewin'!

Got an appointment with Cardiologist, I haven't been to see him in a year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get a butt chewin'!
> 
> Got an appointment with Cardiologist, I haven't been to see him in a year.


bad Chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get a butt chewin'!
> 
> Got an appointment with Cardiologist, I haven't been to see him in a year.


You can't do the brother!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get a butt chewin'!
> 
> Got an appointment with Cardiologist, I haven't been to see him in a year.


Tell him you were saving the weight lose for today. Tell him to do a good job at the chewing so you don't have to come back for another year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

I bet he won't yell at Chief but once


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey errybody!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I bet he won't yell at Chief but once



LOL....he's actually a pretty cool dude. One of those guys that talks to you like you are sitting in a bar having a beer with him.

Holler atchall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Huh....





Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get a butt chewin'!
> 
> Got an appointment with Cardiologist, I haven't been to see him in a year.


Good luck! Hope you get a good report.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey errybody!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Mud


Thanks, i was beginning to wonder if this thing was on.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Yep its working


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

I like the brown background better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

We have a like button now? Wow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Still learning all the new features.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Almost like the blueroom now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> We have a like button now? Wow



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck! Hope you get a good report.



10-4 thanks!

I know he’s going to send me for an ultra sound, I missed one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 thanks!
> 
> I know he’s going to send me for an ultra sound, I missed one.



Better late than never.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

H22 getting ready for his CDL exam. His BP always scares him. He's been keeping a record morning and evening in case it's sky high when he goes for his exam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Came to different office today over in Fayetteville. Not sure I care for this office, but the drive sure was nice. Little country back roads with absolutely no traffic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 getting ready for his CDL exam. His BP always scares him. He's been keeping a record morning and evening in case it's sky high when he goes for his exam.



I know my BP has been up lately....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro!


Hey Jeff, i liked your post


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 getting ready for his CDL exam. His BP always scares him. He's been keeping a record morning and evening in case it's sky high when he goes for his exam.


You better quit getting that mans blood pressure all riled up!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, i liked your post


 I *liked* a couple of yours!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, i liked your post



I liked yours back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

Not terrible news, but they really haven't done much yet. An EKG and checked BP, was all for today other than speaking with him.

I'm scheduled for an ECHO and a stress test July 31 on the same morning. Gotta fast after midnight the night before. No coffeeeeeee.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not terrible news, but they really haven't done much yet. An EKG and checked BP, was all for today other than speaking with him.
> 
> I'm scheduled for an ECHO and a stress test July 31 on the same morning. Gotta fast after midnight the night before. No coffeeeeeee.


 need an "unlike" button too, to, two!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not terrible news, but they really haven't done much yet. An EKG and checked BP, was all for today other than speaking with him.
> 
> I'm scheduled for an ECHO and a stress test July 31 on the same morning. Gotta fast after midnight the night before. No coffeeeeeee.


Echo is not bad. Cody has one yearly. Stress test will stress you out more before than after.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2018)

Well I guess that's good news Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Funny what you find on old CD's. I used to think of Cody with his big blue eyes when he was young whenever I listened to this song.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff.  I had a stress test and after the test, they immediately did an echo.  I think it gives them a good look at your heart while it's working hard. They bout throw you on the table while you're still trotting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2018)

Only time I trot is   



never mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff.  I had a stress test and after the test, they immediately did an echo.  I think it gives them a good look at your heart while it's working hard. They bout throw you on the table while you're still trotting.



I won’t be trotting/no exercise. I’m having a Nuclear stress test, an injection of a radioactive dye that simulates exertion. It’s weird, I felt like I had run up several flights of stairs within seconds of the injection, rapid breathing, dizziness, nausea, faint, etc., etc.,

Not a good feeling, but diminishing after several minutes. I did have a headache afterwards for a while though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I won’t be trotting/no exercise. I’m having a Nuclear stress test, an injection of a radioactive dye that simulates exertion. It’s weird, I felt like I had run up several flights of stairs within seconds of the injection, rapid breathing, dizziness, nausea, faint, etc., etc.,
> 
> Not a good feeling, but diminishing after several minutes. I did have a headache afterwards for a while though.




Chief, I had one several months ago because I couldn't do the normal treadmill deal because of my ongoing knee problems.   You are right as when they give you the "nuclear"injection, you really feel like you are having a major heart attack right then because I was struggling to breathe, hurting like crazy and within just a few seconds after the injection, I felt like I was on fire as I starting sweating, along with dizziness and nausea, and I thought that I was going to die just like I did when I really did have a heart back 11 years ago.  I still remember every detail of the pain etc back on May 29, 2007.  If it hadn't been for my Texas Girlfriend calling me right when I was having it and convincing me that it was a heart attack and and NOT heartburn and that I needed to get to the hospital right then.  My doctors told me that if I had waited any longer, that we wouldn't be having this conversation and that I would have died sitting in my recliner.

Thankfully, Teresa saved my life that night and by the next day, she had flown from Texas to Georgia to help take care of me.  When my doctors met her, they told her that she was indeed my angel the night before.  I'm sitting here now looking at a really nice photo that sits on my computer desk of the two of us back on Christmas Day 2009 and we are sitting on the couch and I've got my arm around her, holding her tight.  Lord, I miss her so much.  Breast cancer was always a bad word for me and it will always be the worse word that I can think of.

I worry a lot about you doing so much work every day out in this high heat and humidity as I know that I couldn't work such as what you do on an average day.  It slows me down in a hurry and I am mucho years older than you are.  Teresa knew how you were always working all of the time and traveling a bunch as well.  She called you the "Raging Cajun" and those spices must have been what keep you going all of the time.  Of course, she loved also Quack and Ms Dawn and she thought that Quack was a saint too.  

Hopefully, your doctors will take care of you with no problems.  As for me, I had  a 6 month check-up last Thursday and my Cardiologist said that all of my labs, EKG and a little weight loss along with everything looked great so I needed to keep up whatever I had been doing.  For the first time in 11 years now, he said that my next check-up would be scheduled for 9 months now instead of 6 months.  

PS:  My original prescription from my Cardiologist back when I had my heart attack was as follows:  "You need to slow down more and take the time to relax and smell the roses".  That was exactly what Teresa and I did too.  Hello Alaska, Hawaii again, the West Coast, and most every area in Texas, and Florida and last but not least the Mountains including Georgia, North Carolina and Tennessee.  Then we started the cycle all over again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2018)

You nailed it, Mike.

Yessir, that 1st one I had scared me. I was wondering why about 4-5 medical professionals were standing there surrounding me when they gave me that injection.

Lawd, I thought I was dying right then and there for a minute or 2.

Yep, my cardiologist told me today I need to slow down and take it a little easier when I begin to tire.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Live from work


----------



## redeli (Jul 12, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all


How goes it Red


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

morning eli and bloodbro

time for the morning drink


----------



## redeli (Jul 12, 2018)

All is good blood...thanks for coffee gw


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Eli, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

Blood, I hope that you had a somewhat quiet night shift. 

Eli, I owe you a reply to something that I didn't see until late last night too.  I DO remember it being REALLY COLD THAT NIGHT way back around 33 years ago.  My late wife and I and lots of our friends were there too.  I never dreamed about you being across the field from me.

I hope the Eagle found his way down your way recently without flying around in too many circles before getting there.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to wash down about six of these apple fruit bites from the Kroger bakery.  These things are really good if you put them in the microwave for about 18 seconds.  I've got to eat the other six before I leave for vacation in the morning.


----------



## redeli (Jul 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Eli, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.
> 
> Blood, I hope that you had a somewhat quiet night shift.
> 
> ...


It was cold that night


----------



## redeli (Jul 12, 2018)

Gotta run..early drs pointment


----------



## Josh3807 (Jul 12, 2018)

Good Morning!  Thanks for bringing the coffee.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

drink until full josh

wybro, morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How goes it Red


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

My bad ... Morning day walkers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My bad ... Morning day walkers



Mornin blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



What’s up gobbleinbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s up gobbleinbro?



Sitting here thinking about all that I need to do and none of it is getting done at the moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sitting here thinking about all that I need to do and none of it is getting done at the moment.



Same here, grass needs cutting all ready, but it’s mighty wet.

We got a little shower yesterday afternoon for about 20 mins too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sitting here thinking about all that I need to do and none of it is getting done at the moment.


You ever take a day off sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, grass needs cutting all ready, but it’s mighty wet.
> 
> We got a little shower yesterday afternoon for about 20 mins too.


You can come cut mine! I got beers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Uh oh ... I'm in TROUBLE .... I just realized it's my wedding anniversary!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Uh oh ... I'm in TROUBLE .... I just realized it's my wedding anniversary!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Happy Anniversary bloodbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Reckon I'll go PM some mowers while I'm waiting for it to dry some.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Uh oh ... I'm in TROUBLE .... I just realized it's my wedding anniversary!!!!


Supper date, kewl!!!  Happy Anniversary!!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Uh oh ... I'm in TROUBLE .... I just realized it's my wedding anniversary!!!!



Hopefully you have that card in the drawer for that just in case I forgot moment.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 12, 2018)

Good morning to the diveler nation! Best I can do today is.
Man I do not like monthy inventory.Who knew things walk in and out the door without orders for them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever take a day off sir



about as often as you and Chief do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Five gallon bucket of work came in from the garden.   

Deer hit the electric fence a couple nights ago and wire re-stretched.

Also trying a hint for a guy who said string an old VCR tape around the garden to keep the deer out.   That is all he puts up now.   It is fluttering as shining so it might help.  Cheap too since I have lots of them and never use them anymore.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Five gallon bucket of work came in from the garden.
> 
> Deer hit the electric fence a couple nights ago and wire re-stretched.
> 
> Also trying a hint for a guy who said string an old VCR tape around the garden to keep the deer out.   That is all he puts up now.   It is fluttering as shining so it might help.  Cheap too since I have lots of them and never use them anymore.




I had someone tell me three row of fishing line strung around the garden would keep them out not sure if it works or not


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I had someone tell me three row of fishing line strung around the garden would keep them out not sure if it works or not



I can see the theory of the VCR but fishing line?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Said they would bump into it but couldn't see it to jump it so it would spook them away


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Fried bologna sammich


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, was going to use them for the barn.


Nice! A skinning rack inside a barn!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can see the theory of the VCR but fishing line?


 I had to think of the VCR tape for a minute.......


Wycliff said:


> Said they would bump into it but couldn't see it to jump it so it would spook them away


'splained like that it might actually work!


Wycliff said:


> Fried bologna sammich


and mustard??


dixiecutter said:


> Nice! A skinning rack inside a barn!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

afternoon keebs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Think I stepped on a pop top.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 12, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Think I stepped on a pop top.


did you blow out your flip flop??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

Did you cut your heal?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

Did you have to cruise on back home?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

No worries Bo$$. There's booze in the blender.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Heyyyy Y'all.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

MzH22 afternoon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy Y'all.....



Argent Orange sure is easy to rile up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Argent Orange sure is easy to rile up.


He needs a hug.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He needs a hug.


Are you volunteering?

We could get a TN fan if need be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

I aint GON get close enough to give him a hug. Nope. Not me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

I need the party smilie back!!! 
 Our 10U youth baseball team just won STATE!!!!!!  And get this, two of the boys, their Dad's were on the same age team back in 1988 that won state as well....... How freakin cool is that!?!??!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Gd afternoon everyone,,,,, been unable to access the forum for about a week,,,,, but thanks to Lee and Mike finally got back,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I need the party smilie back!!!
> Our 10U youth baseball team just won STATE!!!!!!  And get this, two of the boys, their Dad's were on the same age team back in 1988 that won state as well....... How freakin cool is that!?!??!


That's pretty dang cool!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2018)

afn,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> afn,,,,,


gestzoontight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Argent Orange sure is easy to rile up.



He’s a sensitive LIL feller.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> afn,,,,,



Whachoo afn about?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gd afternoon everyone,,,,, been unable to access the forum for about a week,,,,, but thanks to Lee and Mike finally got back,,,,,


 good deal, wondered what happened to you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's pretty dang cool!


Yeah, we're pretty stoked!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gd afternoon everyone,,,,, been unable to access the forum for about a week,,,,, but thanks to Lee and Mike finally got back,,,,,



Welcome back Cmp!

Head on over to the Oil field thread if ya wanna do some slippin n slidin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Jag put some extra work on me. I was in the house taking a lunch break and he jumped on the mower and commenced to scalping the front yard down to about an inch. I had to go out there and we raked it all up, then I had to carefully go back and run over it. Then I had to go over to the other side of the walkway down the middle of the yard and scalp the other side so they would at least be the same.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag put some extra work on me. I was in the house taking a lunch break and he jumped on the mower and commenced to scalping the front yard down to about an inch. I had to go out there and we raked it all up, then I had to carefully go back and run over it. Then I had to go over to the other side of the walkway down the middle of the yard and scalp the other side so they would at least be the same.


 bless yo heart.............. who changes the settings, you or him or both?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I need the party smilie back!!!
> Our 10U youth baseball team just won STATE!!!!!!  And get this, two of the boys, their Dad's were on the same age team back in 1988 that won state as well....... How freakin cool is that!?!??!


CONGRATS!!!! That is very cool!!


Cmp1 said:


> Gd afternoon everyone,,,,, been unable to access the forum for about a week,,,,, but thanks to Lee and Mike finally got back,,,,,


Welcome back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.............. who changes the settings, you or him or both?



I leave them @ one setting at all times, unless it gets away from due to rain or something. I specifically marked the setting with whit tape so he know where to always set it when he mows.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag put some extra work on me. I was in the house taking a lunch break and he jumped on the mower and commenced to scalping the front yard down to about an inch. I had to go out there and we raked it all up, then I had to carefully go back and run over it. Then I had to go over to the other side of the walkway down the middle of the yard and scalp the other side so they would at least be the same.


Might need to put some suncreen on that yard for a few days,Can't get mad at the free help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I need the party smilie back!!!
> Our 10U youth baseball team just won STATE!!!!!!  And get this, two of the boys, their Dad's were on the same age team back in 1988 that won state as well....... How freakin cool is that!?!??!




Heck yeah, what a cool coincidence!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gd afternoon everyone,,,,, been unable to access the forum for about a week,,,,, but thanks to Lee and Mike finally got back,,,,,


 welcome back SwampY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Might need to put some suncreen on that yard for a few days,Can't get mad at the free help.



Yeah, I told him if we go bone dry in this heat it’s liable to burn up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

I had to switch browsers, went with Opera Mini,,,,, so far so good,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

Every time Jeff post Tarzan yell I die laughing. 

Sorry bout tour lawn Jeff. Chris won't let me touch the yard. He's real particular bout his lawn. Kinda Sinclair 1 bout it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> CONGRATS!!!! That is very cool!!
> Welcome back!



Thanks bud's,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Missed you guys and gals,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Need a brewski after all this,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome back Swampbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Top bait thrown.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Said they would bump into it but couldn't see it to jump it so it would spook them away


Gmoney is about to cut into his old skin flick collection just to save the garden!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gmoney is about to cut into his old skin flick collection just to save the garden!


Hush your mouth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hush your mouth.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gmoney is about to cut into his old skin flick collection just to save the garden!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

seeing if the ignore button works on this here platform


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Dangit man


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


Been there done that aintcha girl! Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dangit man



What are you dangit?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can see the theory of the VCR but fishing line?





gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you dangit?



Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

did the oil field thread go poof?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

Gmoney knows I'm kiddin ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gmoney knows I'm kiddin ...



Do you want to meet at a bar?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the oil field thread go poof?


 Idk, I was just in there Brb


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2018)

945.7 degrees outside right now ... Supposed to cool off to 940.0 tonight. I'm ready for fire buildin weather


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the oil field thread go poof?



Nope its still there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Lots of thunder here and they are still baling the hay on the ground.   Don't believe they are going to get all 60 acres up before it cuts loose.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Nope its still there



Thanks it could be because I tried the ignore feature.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Strange, when I unignore him the entire thread reappears.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Strange, when I unignore him the entire thread reappears.



Maybe because he started the thread


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

After all this mess I've been through,,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2018)

Wonmoday, Im outta hera ttyl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Wonmoday, Im outta hera ttyl



I'll be right behind you.   Saturday coffee will be the last for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll be right behind you.   Saturday coffee will be the last for a while.



Why is that gbro? 

Light rain here, just started.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Why is that gbro?
> 
> Light rain here, just started.



vacation.   Going to Scotland for 14 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vacation.   Going to Scotland for 14 days.



Heard dat, lookin forward to some more pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Pick up you a kilt while there and head on out to Roswell. Maybe you can meet Argent in a bar and have a dance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, lookin forward to some more pics.



This time I am going to the western side called the Highlands due to the mtns and then out to the islands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Light rain turning into heavy rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This time I am going to the western side called the Highlands due to the mtns and then out to the islands.



Sweeeet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Pick up you a kilt while there and head on out to Roswell. Maybe you can meet Argent in a bar and have a dance.



Even the cheap ones are $hundreds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even the cheap ones are $hundreds.



Bring 2 then, I’ll go with ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

We might have to ride side saddle to the saloon to meet up with Argent.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vacation.   Going to Scotland for 14 days.



Nice, always wanted to get there when I was in Germany,,,, have fun,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

The rain is coming from my east and south I reckon, but the Sun is still shining from the West. Looks weird!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We might have to ride side saddle to the saloon to meet up with Argent.



Think he will know us?







Cmp1 said:


> Nice, always wanted to get there when I was in Germany,,,, have fun,,,,,



I did the Eastern side up to Ortney Island and was impressed so when given the chance to go back I jumped on the opportunity.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Chief, I got an hour of really close thunder and light show but no rain.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think he will know us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy yourself,,,, I'm not a whiskey fan, but there, many choices,,,, take lots of pictures for us,,,,, I mean a lot of them,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

The whiskey is great.  Went to several distilleries last time but may not do but one this trip.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Beautiful country and great trout and Grayling fishing,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I got an hour of really close thunder and light show but no rain.



You may still get it then. That’s what I had before it ever got here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Rain has quit for now, but still getting the awesome thunder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

Dadgum, Oil field is gon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum, Oil field is gon.



MzH22, did it with her last post.    <teasing>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vacation.   Going to Scotland for 14 days.


I feel sure you might stop by here. H22 made a send off drink.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Great to be back with you guys and gals,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure you might stop by here. H22 made a send off drink.



Went there last time and even walked the course on Sunday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Went there last time and even walked the course on Sunday morning.



Got golf ball markers and use them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Went there last time and even walked the course on Sunday morning.



I remember the pics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MzH22, did it with her last post.    <teasing>


Why can't we all just get along. Lol. I hate conflict.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why can't we all just get along. Lol. I hate conflict.



99% do


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

evening Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2018)

Didn't I see you somewhere else earlier?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2018)

Might have but I can't find that place again either.


----------



## bear claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Evening


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 12, 2018)

where am I?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2018)

Live from the entrance of Hades!!! Da plastic factory is broiling tonight!!! Can't bring myself to look at the thermometer .... Tap water feels like a cold mountain stream! 
I've made up my mind ... I'm going to win the lottery this weekend and hang up my hat at this place!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2018)

Probably not!

Mernin Dayshifters! .... It's fridy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2018)

Gots plenty to do around the BOG ranch this weekend..... Aint doing any of it if I can help it!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2018)

Morning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

morning bloodbro and Dave


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY THE 12 1/2 to you Blood, Dave, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation!!!!

Blood, I feel for you in this heat as I did spend some time working the "grave-yard shift" a long time ago in a forge-room of a tool manufacturing plant.  Nothing like a 100-ton press hammering down on the blank of a 24 " adjustable wrench and sparks flying every where around you during the process.  Thankfully, that position was somewhat short-lived as I got another job that got me away from the intense heat BUT it still was working with various bars of steel rods around lathes and automatic screw machines that formed, cut, and then drilled these parts into a component of sockets etc.

I did my best to send you some cooler relief earlier as I drank down an ice bottle of Dasani to wash down my breakfast.  

Gobblin, (GFULLOFMONEY) what this that I hear that Scotland wants you to "Prop Up" their economy again since it worked so well on your last visit.  Are you taking your wife or your girlfriend on this excursion?  I loved your photos from your last trip and I'm looking forward to seeing your photos from this upcoming trip as well.  You are a man of many talents and one of those is printing up new money and the other is being a great photographer.

I hope that you have a safe and fun vacation.  I will leaving in a few hours heading south for mine and I just wish that the temp was about 40 degrees cooler.

Good News and Bad News...........The good news is that I understand a certain thread went POOF !!!  The bad news is that I don't know yet if it took the poster with it .......BUT I can only HOPE !!!!!!

I will catch back up with ya'll later.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2018)

Safe travels Mike...……….


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

EE, printing money is easy, passing it is hard.

If the wifey fits in the suit case I will be taking her along.

The thread was getting good but I think the thread starter is still around.  He posted in another later in the evening.   Or maybe his wife did as he turned it over to her at one post.   Guess we know who wears the pants in that household.   After all, she is a mod in another forum.

Have fun with you buddies in FL.   You cart bunny you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

For those who did not see the post in Hobbies,  the ring Gobbler Down made came yesterday and it is gorgeous.   The man is very talented.


----------



## redeli (Jul 13, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

bloodbro,

happy start to the weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

SwampY, good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Safe travels Mike...……….




Thanks Dave.  I am going to do my best to stay out of the way of other drivers during this yearly 440 mile trip today.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

mng,,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2018)

Good Morning Eli, CMP1, Chief, Possum and to the rest of you that are finally waking up and getting a move on.

Gobblin, I will unfortunately be a "Cart Bunny" for sure on this trip but I will still be out there with my friends along with my Daughter and Son-in-law as he will be playing along with my buddies this year instead me.  I am definite just a "SPECK-TATOR" on this golfing vacation.

I did see the fantastic ring that you won.  That is some awesome craftsmanship for sure.   Congratulations for printing up lots of money and for being such a lucky one to win this unique prize.

I'm all packed up and ready to go but having to wait for my Daughter and Son-in-law to get here so that I can finish packing the vehicle.  I was going to meet them in Statesboro but they had to bring their little dog up here for boarding while we are gone.  I am just sitting here with the A/C turned down to 68 degrees and I have two Honeywell fans blowing on me at high speed.  I can actually say that I am a COOL DUDE right now !!!!

I hope all of you will have a safe upcoming week etc and I will catch back up later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

Mike, enjoy your vacation and safe travels.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,, getting rain down there, we finally had some this AM,,,, like a desert up here,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys,,,,, getting rain down there, we finally had some this AM,,,, like a desert up here,,,,,



Scattered but heavy if you are under the cloud.   There are dry dirt cracks in my garden where I am not watering.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning folks, safe travels Sockbro and Gobblinbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Scattered but heavy if you are under the cloud.   There are dry dirt cracks in my garden where I am not watering.



Mornin Gobbleinbro, I saw a few spots of dry cracked dirt yesterday before the rain for the first time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Clue me in here,,,,, what's this Oil field talk about?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

It was a thread that took on a life of its own, trust me you didn't miss anything


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It was a thread that took on a life of its own, trust me you didn't miss anything



Thanks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Where is it?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where is it?



Gone


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Gone



Why?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why?




OP couldn't take the jokes and was getting pretty testy with everone


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> OP couldn't take the jokes and was getting pretty testy with everone



Wow, I always miss the good ones,,,,, I couldn't even get to the forum,,,,, without Lee's and Mike's help,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

treemohowas, short day. atehowas feels like a part time job


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It was a thread that took on a life of its own, trust me you didn't miss anything





Cmp1 said:


> Wow, I always miss the good ones,,,,, I couldn't even get to the forum,,,,, without Lee's and Mike's help,,,,,



And to this point I am not missing any teeth.   

Once you take offense to a joke the dog pile starts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> treemohowas, short day. atehowas feels like a part time job



Enjoy your time off.   How many days do you have?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

Start back on days Monday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Start back on days Monday


No rest for the weary.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

there were a bunch of dog piles


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2018)

Off 6 after that though


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> there were a bunch of dog piles



Some as big as a lab would leave.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

lol,,,lol,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

I got to think this


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And to this point I am not missing any teeth.
> 
> Once you take offense to a joke the dog pile starts.



I'm sure it was all in fun,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vacation.   Going to Scotland for 14 days.


 You got my passport, right???don't forget to pick me up this time!


Jeff C. said:


> We might have to ride side saddle to the saloon to meet up with Argent.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I got to think this


so true, sooooooo true!!!!!!!

Late Mornin to ya'll, it's been bizzzy hera!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

*Online User Stats For Current Thread* 

Members: 1
Guests: 0
Total: 1
mrs. hornet22


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

*Online User Stats For Current Thread* 

Members: 1
Guests: 0
Total: 1
Da Possum


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

*Online User Stats For Current Thread* 

Members: 1
Guests: 2
Total: 3
Jeff C.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

3,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

4:34 and part of the yard had a hair cut before I leave town.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2018)

Have a good trip, GW, and don't forget the pictures!!!
Ya'll have a good weekend, Iz outta hera!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Where are you heading?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where are you heading?



SwampY I am going to Scotland


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY I am going to Scotland



That's right,,,, have fun,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

You. GON wear one den skirts wiff no panties GW?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

pics?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

Pulled pork Sammy & a side of Brunswick stew. Miggy talked me into trying Smokin po boys BBQ. H22 ain't been cookin much, and I sho don't know nothin bout grillin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pics?


Please.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 4:34 and part of the yard had a hair cut before I leave town.



Leavin in da moanin gobbleinbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Leavin in da moanin gobbleinbro?



Tomorrow but not real early the flight out of atl is at 3PM so 11ish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tomorrow but not real early the flight out of atl is at 3PM so 11ish.



Copy that, so we’ll have coffee in da moanin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, so we’ll have coffee in da moanin?



For sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

U
H22 couldn't find his slipper crocs so he put on his Sunday shoes on. He said they're comfy.lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> U
> H22 couldn't find his slipper crocs so he put on his Sunday shoes on. He said they're comfy.lolView attachment 935984


This right here is like me in my shorts and work boots,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm just glad I got my crazy, funny hubby back. He was in a funk for a while. Not fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2018)

Work was getting to him. By dawg it, he took care of business at home. That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## redeli (Jul 13, 2018)

Well,well,well


----------



## redeli (Jul 13, 2018)

Glad H22 found his mojo


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2018)

95 degs and hotter then a 3 dollar pistol 

By the way anyone need a few DEAD YELLOW JACKETS I'll send ya some   This is just one of about 6 I'm dumping everyday, well atleast theys cheap, MT plastic bottle a couple of cross cuts a small piece of bacon on a string and soapy water in the bottom


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 95 degs and hotter then a 3 dollar pistol
> 
> By the way anyone need a few DEAD YELLOW JACKETS I'll send ya some   This is just one of about 6 I'm dumping everyday, well atleast theys cheap, MT plastic bottle a couple of cross cuts a small piece of bacon on a string and soapy water in the bottom View attachment 935997



Wow, we've got the fly issue up here,,,, BTW, afternoon Mike


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 95 degs and hotter then a 3 dollar pistol
> 
> By the way anyone need a few DEAD YELLOW JACKETS I'll send ya some   This is just one of about 6 I'm dumping everyday, well atleast theys cheap, MT plastic bottle a couple of cross cuts a small piece of bacon on a string and soapy water in the bottom View attachment 935997



BTW bud's, I found a 86 Win 44,,,,mint,,,, too expensive,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> BTW bud's, I found a 86 Win 44,,,,mint,,,, too expensive,,,,



To bad I know how bad you want one for the Boss


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks Gobble...……...Morning bum...……..


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Mng everyone, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods, have a great trip, get lots of pic's, are you going to be on a tour? Always wanted to get there when I was in Germany,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning gentlemen, gobbleinbro, Red, DAVE, Cmp.

Coffee is goooood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

Sort of on a tour.   A professor at UGA has put together an itinerary but there are days built in that nothing is planned by her.   She lives in Scotland doing 'Study Abroad' classes for students so she knows the country well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2018)

Mornin ... MIL back in the horspital .... Meat wagon picked her up last night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sort of on a tour.   A professor at UGA has put together an itinerary but there are days built in that nothing is planned by her.   She lives in Scotland doing 'Study Abroad' classes for students so she knows the country well.



Nice,,,, have a Guinness or 2 for me,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin ... MIL back in the horspital .... Meat wagon picked her up last night.



Sorry to hear about that,,,, hope everything is going to be okay,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2018)

Prayers for Blood's MIL...……….


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods, have a great trip, get lots of pic's, are you going to be on a tour? Always wanted to get there when I was in Germany,,,,,



Would love to do some trout fishing there,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin ... MIL back in the horspital .... Meat wagon picked her up last night.



Dang, sorry to hear that blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

Bloodbro,  sorry to hear.    Same song another verse?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2018)

Gobblein, safe travels on your trip there and back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

What airline GIW?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

SwampY,  I think it is a silver one.   Delta


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bloodbro,  sorry to hear.    Same song another verse?


Same one... Might have damaged the ticker this time!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 14, 2018)

How true


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Same one... Might have damaged the ticker this time!




No Bueno, blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Same one... Might have damaged the ticker this time!


Dang. Sorry to hear this blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

H22 and I went for our weekly brunch date and the bar didn't have Wimbleton on. 
Had some folks boxing and a soccer match. Before I even placed my drank order, I asked if they could put the tennis match on. Good thing. Erybody in the place started cheering.  SCORE!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

The desire must be strong


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 and I went for our weekly brunch date and the bar didn't have Wimbleton on.
> Had some folks boxing and a soccer match. Before I even placed my drank order, I asked if they could put the tennis match on. Good thing. Erybody in the place started cheering.  SCORE!



See where Williams lost while I was traveling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

Safe travels GW! Git me a souvenir.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> See where Williams lost while I was traveling


Yep. We got there just as the match started. Did you notice she left her trophy plate on her chair. Bad form.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. We got there just as the match started. Did you notice she left her trophy plate on her chair. Bad form.



Match wasn't on in the shuttle busp


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2018)

Real bad sportsmanship


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe travels GW! Git me a souvenir.



He’s brangin me one of the skirt thangs. A quilt, or whatever ya call it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> He’s brangin me one of the skirt thangs. A quilt, or whatever ya call it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2018)

Cajun clan?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2018)

Rain here in the 30132


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thoroughly enjoying the American Championship golf tournament.  F U N. Fun.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 14, 2018)

Send it my way blooddro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

LML how far is that wild fire from your house? 
Mornin... Hopefully this will perk y'all up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

It aint Gobbleinthewoods coffee but its better than nothing.
Happy Sunday kids!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> It aint Gobbleinthewoods coffee but its better than nothing.
> Happy Sunday kids!



Thanks bud's for the Java,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks bud's for the Java,,,,


Yes sir! How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir! How are you this fine morning?



Well, I woke up breathing,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, finally getting some maters,,,,, the wife started them from seed back in early March,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Send it my way blooddro View attachment 936100



We've been under a red flag warning for a while now,,,,, but we got rain the last couple of days, finally,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Well, finally getting some maters,,,,, the wife started them from seed back in early March,,,,,


Let the good times roll.. I'm over run with purple cherry tomatoes... Best tasting cherry tomatoes I've ever had!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Let the good times roll.. I'm over run with purple cherry tomatoes... Best tasting cherry tomatoes I've ever had!



Nothing better than a fresh tomato,,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Morning...…………….good coffee BOTG...………...


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Just put the new potatoes in the crock pot with the green beans,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Just put the new potatoes in the crock pot with the green beans,,,,,,,,,,,


House will be smellin good in a little bit.


----------



## cramer (Jul 15, 2018)

Good morning all
Thanks for the coffee Blood!
A lot of responsibility until GW comes back


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Smells good now...…….beans been cooking all night with sow belly and sea salt...………….


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

Mornin blood, Cmp.

Coffee is appreciated blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

Cramer, DAVE, Mornin!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Been studying native diet in the south east and learned that they strung green beans to dry then cooked them in the winter with bear fat...…...yummy......


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Smells good now...…….beans been cooking all night with sow belly and sea salt...………….



Sounds really good,,,,, we like to use a smoked ham hock,,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Morning Cajun prince...……..


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Wife thinks the hocks are too strong...………….probably because I insist on using the whole thing...…….


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Wife thinks the hocks are too strong...………….probably because I insist on using the whole thing...…….



Their good in collard greens too,,,,,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Been studying native diet in the south east and learned that they strung green beans to dry then cooked them in the winter with bear fat...…...yummy......


The wife's family is from Western North Carolina.............. Pretty close to where the Hillbilly lives, and they did that with green beans....... They called them leather britches.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

Yep I read that too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Yep I read that too.


They preferred the white half runner variety, and did not pick till the beans were fully formed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Yep I read that too.


They preferred the white half runner variety, and did not pick till the beans were fully formed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

They let the beans climb their corn stalks......and planted squash with them too...…...three sisters...….


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning Cajun prince...……..



Howdy DAVE, going to check out the native diet you’re speaking of, sounds interesting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

Speaking of beans, I like the ham hocks myself. 

Even in red beans n rice with andouille, which I like, I would still take the hock if I had to choose one or the other.

Sometimes we do both.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

Time to go PM Jags mower, did mine yesterday.

Y’all have a good’un!


----------



## cramer (Jul 15, 2018)

see ya Chief!


----------



## cramer (Jul 15, 2018)

Gotta go fellas - need to work on my roundabout mapping
Waiting on Ms TooTwo to wright a few travel reviews

Got caught up yesterday in a big one with Chief, lost a lot of time, til we figgered out which exit to use


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mng Jeff, Cramer, Dave,,,,, who did I miss,,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 15, 2018)

Shot acouple of deer this morning on the ride to check out the fire, it look a lot better this morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

gave my car it's first bath this morning.  Even though it's the same car as my old one, there's much more car to wash.
Dang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

It maybe a bigger car, but I'm getting 35.6 mpg. Better! H22 got 26 in my old one. He does have to stop and start more than my ride to work. And I have that Eco thing whatever that is. Cody told me to leave the Eco on, so I have.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 15, 2018)

You came and you gave without taking...………….and I sent you away...Oh Mandy...……...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> You came and you gave without taking...………….and I sent you away...Oh Mandy...……...


 I hate that song. Always have.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

I was floating in the pool talking to Chris about how I really liked my new car. He said, sounds to me like you are talking yourself into liking it and you really miss your old one. Dang, he knows me too good. 
He's right.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 15, 2018)

So this is what a Driveler thread looks like on the inside?
If I go look at a Billy thread and compare them, would that make me a bad person?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> So this is what a Driveler thread looks like on the inside?
> If I go look at a Billy thread and compare them, would that make me a bad person?


It would make you an awesome person. We all good folks. The drivelers just tell stories. The billy's do more like one liners. Kinda like twitter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh, and WELCOME!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It would make you an awesome person. We all good folks. The drivelers just tell stories. The billy's do more like one liners. Kinda like twitter.



Found out I no habla Billy right now.
I may stop in here from time to time iff'n ya'll don't mind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dude playing tennis is 6 foot 8. My boy was 6 foot 6 then he had major back surgery and he's 6 foot 9 feet tall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Found out I no habla Billy right now.
> I may stop in here from time to time iff'n ya'll don't mind.



Them billy boyz move a lot faster than in here. Hard to keep up.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them billy boyz move a lot faster than in here. Hard to keep up.



I think I might have killed the Billy thread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2018)

Day one done


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Found out I no habla Billy right now.
> I may stop in here from time to time iff'n ya'll don't mind.




Shoulda been here a long time ago Kansas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2018)

I just stopped in to see what condition my condition was in....yeah yeah , Ohh yeah.

I be tarred, workin in the yard all day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I just stopped in to see what condition my condition was in....yeah yeah , Ohh yeah.
> 
> I be tarred, workin in the yard all day.



How many of us remember that song?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 15, 2018)

Kenny Rodgers and The First Edition


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kenny Rodgers and The First Edition



Amen brother,,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 15, 2018)

Kool read about the song

A Mickey Newbury composition, "Just Dropped In" was first recorded in 1967 by Jerry Lee Lewis, who decided not to release it. The song became a hit for The First Edition (with Kenny Rogers on lead vocals) in 1968. It was Rogers' first top ten hit in the Billboard charts. There are a few stories out there as to how Newbury came to write what may be the first "psychedelic country song". One story has Mickey saying, "I wrote this song one night after waking up in ****." In the 60s, when he was still a struggling songwriter and performer, he frequently didn't have enough gas money to make a gig in another town. When that happened, he would jump a freight train and ride for free. One day near Beaumont, while jumping a freight car, he fell and fractured his back. When he came to in the hospital, it was the middle of the night and he was in excruciating pain, despite being given large doses of pain killers. They didn't stop the pain, but did induce cinematic dreams and hallucinations. As the story goes,  "Just Dropped In" was the result of that night's experience.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

Live from work... Bust in rocks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

Should not let the plastic get so hard it needs busting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

Whee yesterday was a long day.  Up atl time, get to airport at 11, wait 3 hours for plane ride, 8.5 hour flight to Amsterdam, 2 hours lay over, 1.5 hour flight to Scotland to arrive at 10 AM and hotel checkin is at 2 PM UK time.   Slept better well.  Going to catch a train and ferry out to the first island visit in two hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

Where I ate supper last night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where I ate supper last night


Hey Gbro .. Glad you made it safely across the pond! Food any count at the tea room? I haven't ever been there before!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

2 oclock and all is well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey Gbro .. Glad you made it safely across the pond! Food any count at the tea room? I haven't ever been there before!



Food was plentiful and great.  Pastries to die for.  Ham w/ mustard and butter, egg salad, cucumber, and salmon sammies.  Then carrot cake, strawberry cheesecake, fudge brownie(more like fudge), waffle topped with jelly, lemon tart, and several more cookies and cakes.  Just a bite off each of the desserts as shared with others at the table.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 oclock and all is well!



As in drunkbro hasn't broke anything tonight?  Easy shift?


----------



## redeli (Jul 16, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## redeli (Jul 16, 2018)

GW eating and not making coffee cross the pond


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, food sounds good across the pond,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2018)

How Deeeee folks..... Hope you all have a good week. 
I'm ready for October.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Morning ... Busy night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Big shoes to fill with the coffee making an all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

Mornin gents!

Got a nice rain shower last night, wet everything good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gents!
> 
> Got a nice rain shower last night, wet everything good.


Me too ... Toemayder plants smiled at me this mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too ... Toemayder plants smiled at me this mernin



Yessir, like you I’m getting bucket loads of cherry maters.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, like you I’m getting bucket loads of cherry maters.



We didn't do cherry, but the wife started them from seed back in early March,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hoping to get enough to get thru the winter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Had a buddy stop by yesterday to bring me a fine cigar,,,,, Wow, best stogie I've ever had,,,,, smooth,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hoping to get enough to get thru the winter,,,,


Old feller I know wraps green tomatoes in news paper and stores them in his basement... He has fresh tomatoes in November when the growing season has long past.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2018)

Mornin pretty nice about 55 right now but going to be pushin 100 again sure would like some of that rain you keep talkin about but it don't look like any this week low temp for the week mid 80s .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks Bloodbro glad to see you're holding down the fort while GW across the pond


blood on the ground said:


> Morning ... Busy nightView attachment 936295


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mornin galfriend! 

My smilies don’t work well on my phone for some reason.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!
> 
> My smilies don’t work well on my phone for some reason.



Mine either. It's hit or miss on my phone. I think I got them to work once.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

Back at these days for a few, don't know how ya'll work these all the time


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin pretty nice about 55 right now but going to be pushin 100 again sure would like some of that rain you keep talkin about but it don't look like any this week low temp for the week mid 80s .



Cool off here tomorrow,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Old feller I know wraps green tomatoes in news paper and stores them in his basement... He has fresh tomatoes in November when the growing season has long past.



A root cellar would be nice also,,,,, I think she's going to do sauce and can them,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just finished the rest of my stogie,,,, really good,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Good morning ya'll.Back from a HOT weekend in the big town of Whigham.Don't know which was worst the high humidity or the gnats.I sure did like the friendlyness of everyone. They all was waving as I drove by.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning ya'll.Back from a HOT weekend in the big town of Whigham.Don't know which was worst the high humidity or the gnats.I sure did like the friendlyness of everyone. They all was waving as I drove by.



Try Skin so Soft,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Try Skin so Soft,,,,


Thanks.In S. Ga.that is like applying honey to keep the bees away.
I spayed with Off. It lasted about 30 minutes. Been a long time since they have been this bad.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

Best thing I've found for gnats is a dryer sheet


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Best thing I've found for gnats is a dryer sheet



Heard this for flys,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

I've talked about the flys everywhere up here,,,, I did an experiment yesterday, put SOS on my arms and one leg,,,, they went for the untreated leg,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I've talked about the flys everywhere up here,,,, I did an experiment yesterday, put SOS on my arms and one leg,,,, they went for the untreated leg,,,,


Your flies are terrible also.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I've talked about the flys everywhere up here,,,, I did an experiment yesterday, put SOS on my arms and one leg,,,, they went for the untreated leg,,,,


??SOS???


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2018)

Swamp Gator is the best thing I have found for gnats.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ??SOS???


Skin so Soft


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2018)

I always wonder where those gnats were before they flew into my eyes....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Skin so Soft


 then it'd be SSS.............. juss sayin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I always wonder where those gnats were before they flew into my eyes....


I know, right?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2018)

It'll get better Septober ain't that far off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I always wonder where those gnats were before they flew into my eyes....



I'm glad we don't have them things up here. When I went to GSU I would come home ery weekend just to git a break from them nasty things. Git on my nerves.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm glad we don't have them things up here. When I went to GSU I would come home ery weekend just to git a break from them nasty things. Git on my nerves.



They ain't so bad if you don't have dogs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Mornin .... Its my Tuesday


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> then it'd be SSS.............. juss sayin!


What my brain sees and what my fingers type aren't always the same.
SOS does stand for something entirely different. Especially for the Veterans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> They ain't so bad if you don't have dogs.


Shoot. I'd keep a dawg close by just so them things would swarm the dawg and not me. 


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin .... Its my Tuesday


Monday all day long here and a long one at that.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> What my brain sees and what my fingers type aren't always the same.
> *SOS does stand for something entirely different.* Especially for the Veterans.


THAT is why I questioned it, yes, I'm a GI Brat and I know what it stands for!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shoot. I'd keep a dawg close by just so them things would swarm the dawg and not me.
> 
> Monday all day long here and a long one at that.


That's why you make the big money sista!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shoot. I'd keep a dawg close by just so them things would swarm the dawg and not me.



Problem is, then you know where they been when they fly in yer eyes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

The dog days of July,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The dog days of July,,,,,


Does painting their legs help them keep cooler?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Does painting their legs help them keep cooler?



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Down to the bottom of the barrel now,,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> What my brain sees and what my fingers type aren't always the same.
> SOS does stand for something entirely different. Especially for the Veterans.




Same Ole Stuff
or 
Sugar (don't want to get censored) On a Shingle
 ya know what i meen   got to say I did like it, throw in some bacon or sauage and a couple of eggs and I was good to go till lunch. Most of the time I had no problem with GI food I was skinny and always hungry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2018)

Later folks, gotta go wish my Mama a Happy 85th young day!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2018)

Happy Birfday, to Keebs mama.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

A happy birthday to keebs' momma


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2018)

10 PM here and back at the hotel


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Birfday, to Keebs mama.





gobbleinwoods said:


> A happy birthday to keebs' momma



What they said!

God Bless her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

Howdy all.....

Happy Birthday to Keebsies Momma!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

Afternoon Chief, Happy birthday Momma Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Chief, Happy birthday Momma Keebs




Afternoon Wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

Bout time go


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm ready for a nap, good rain just came through


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Happy birthday Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

Holy Cow pee’n on a flat rock!

Talk about some HEAVY rain, deafening thunder, and deadly lightning. WOW!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

Was working out side right before dark when it started, and in a matter of seconds after the first drops fell it literally was a torrential downpour. Jag and I grabbed a few things we didn’t want to get wet and headed for the front porch no more than 30-40 feet away and got drenched.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2018)

With that nice little shower I got last night and this one tonight, I got 1.75”.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2018)

Not sure how much rain I got but it was flat coming down!
Time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Waking up in foreign land


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Moving on to new location


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Popo didn't have to tell me twice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Going to see a highlands game today

I will try and get a skirt shot for MzH22


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2018)

Mornin GW... Hope you are having a great trip! Patriot 44 over there puttin around somewhere also! 
In your honor!


----------



## redeli (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning all...old fashion percolator...yes sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all...old fashion percolator...yes sir


Got you all perked up I see!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning, a little late! 

Been on dog duty.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Media meltdown this AM,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2018)

Morning!!!  I feeeel AWSOME!!!  
How ya'll are!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!  I feeeel AWSOME!!!
> How ya'll are!



Well, I woke up this morning breathing,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Blood, thx for doing coffee duty

MzH22, lots of kilts a flying





Up

Keebs, breathing is good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Aft'n corn baiter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2018)

Out da winda


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 17, 2018)

Vertical and takin' in air.
At least for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood, thx for doing coffee duty
> 
> MzH22, lots of kilts a flying
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Vertical and takin' in air.
> At least for now.


Same here!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2018)

GW at Lake Lanier


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

He lookin for Nessie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

Wearing a skirt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lookin for fire breathing dragons in them big ol' castles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

Drankin Scotch whiskey.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He lookin for Nessie.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wearing a skirt.



Nessie wearin' a skirt?
How she git it over her flippers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

GW wearin a skirt. They don't make skirts for Nessies. I don't think. Don't quote me cause I don't know, but I'm with you. Wouldn't fit ova the flippers.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GW wearin a skirt. They don't make skirts for Nessies. I don't think. Don't quote me cause I don't know, but I'm with you. Wouldn't fit ova the flippers.



All a sudden gnats come back to mind.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> All a sudden gnats come back to mind.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood, thx for doing coffee duty
> 
> MzH22, lots of kilts a flying
> 
> ...


true, but being pain free after so long is a whole 'nother ball game, darlin'!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GW wearin a skirt. They don't make skirts for Nessies. I don't think. Don't quote me cause I don't know, but I'm with you. Wouldn't fit ova the flippers.


Yes they would, but it'd be

































































Veeeeerrrryyyyyy carefully!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> All a sudden gnats come back to mind.


hush that!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> hush that!



Yes'm


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> All a sudden gnats come back to mind.


Lol!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!  I feeeel AWSOME!!!
> How ya'll are!


No hang ova?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood, thx for doing coffee duty
> 
> MzH22, lots of kilts a flying
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He lookin for Nessie.



Am actually going Loch Ness this trip.  Pics to follow!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drankin Scotch whiskey.



MzH22, You know it girl!

Today taking a ferry in hopes of seeing whales and stopping at an island to see Puffins that aren't in a zoo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2018)

Mornin dribblers!
Here's a little something to help youns start the day!


----------



## redeli (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2018)

Mernin folks. I need a nap.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, 43deg out, nice and cool, thanks for the Java,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, 43deg out, nice and cool, thanks for the Java,,,,,


Send some of those temps down our way.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send some of those temps down our way.



^^^^ What he said!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send some of those temps down our way.



Come up here, need a fishing partner,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> ^^^^ What he said!



Come up here,,,,, need a fishing partner,,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Come up here,,,,, need a fishing partner,,,,,



How many "Y twigs" you got?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> How many "Y twigs" you got?



Lol lol lol,,,,, lots of them, and the Redneck Ranger,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> No hang ova?


Nope, not at all, I went to bed early enough to sleep it off!

Mornin Ya'll, how ya'll are?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Woke up breathing,,,,, Mng,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Got another rain yesterday afternoon. Glad we aren’t dry as a bone, but workin in dirt has become somewhat messy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning   comfy 60 so far this morning so going to get busy an beat the heat but had to check,     did you know??????????????????????


It's National HOT DOG DAY 

(couldn't find a dancing hot dog so had to use the nanner)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Got another rain yesterday afternoon. Glad we aren’t dry as a bone, but workin in dirt has become somewhat messy.



Mornin Jeff wishin for rain but nothing in the future around here...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning   comfy 60 so far this morning so going to get busy an beat the heat but had to check,     did you know??????????????????????
> 
> 
> It's National HOT DOG DAY
> ...



Mng bud's,,,, 58deg here now,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin Jeff wishin for rain but nothing in the future around here...



Mornin Mike, I don’t want it to just stop, but it’s hindering me on some outdoor projects somewhat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Am actually going Loch Ness this trip.  Pics to follow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW livin the life!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Mng Jeff and H,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Woke up breathing,,,,, Mng,,,,,


That's a good thing!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Got another rain yesterday afternoon. Glad we aren’t dry as a bone, but workin in dirt has become somewhat messy.


 I'm gonna need a bush hog to cut the grass by the time it quits raining, but I ain't complaining!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning   comfy 60 so far this morning so going to get busy an beat the heat but had to check,     did you know??????????????????????
> 
> 
> It's National HOT DOG DAY
> ...


I'll send you my share of hot dogs if you do the same with oh, lets say Shrimp Day, Steak Day, Scallop Day........... you get the jist, right?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Morning.


mernin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GW livin the life!


 yes he is!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2018)

Everyone have a great day!

I’ve got to take advantage of the mornings, it’s been raining every afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff and H,,,,,



Mornin SwampY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Everyone have a great day!
> 
> I’ve got to take advantage of the mornings, it’s been raining every afternoon/early evening.


Yep. I've been gonna spray roundup for three days straight in the afternoon. Time to change the game plan.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning   comfy 60 so far this morning so going to get busy an beat the heat but had to check,     did you know??????????????????????
> 
> 
> It's National HOT DOG DAY
> ...




Cool!
I get to finally try out my new wienie washer.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Cool!
> I get to finally try out my new wienie washer.


I'm beginning to think you are our lost link from the old driveler............. where have you been hiding!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Do any of you guys or gal's know the name of the website that will help you locate old friends you've lost touch with?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm beginning to think you are our lost link from the old driveler............. where have you been hiding!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Whut????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2018)

mng,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Do any of you guys or gal's know the name of the website that will help you locate old friends you've lost touch with?


 not sure about web sites, but sometimes just google their name & you might find them.  I want to think there is a sight where you hunt your schools name and people can sign up to be seen & find others............ good luck!


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Whut????


 go find some of the first "Driveler" threads and read, you'll see what I mean.........


Da Possum said:


> mng,,,,,


bless yo heart...........


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Do any of you guys or gal's know the name of the website that will help you locate old friends you've lost touch with?




Facebook?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Afternoon ya'll
CMP1
I have found many of my schoolmates by looking up their name at the local county jail inmate registry.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Facebook?



Thanks bud's, but I don't do Fakebook,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon ya'll
> CMP1
> I have found many of my schoolmates by looking up their name at the local county jail inmate registry.



Lol lol lol,,,, I think I may have found him in MO,,,, trying to get a phone number,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> go find some of the first "Driveler" threads and read, you'll see what I mean.........



Needed a friendly break from the PF, kept gettin' called a "dog pile".
Hope ya' don't mind me crackin' a joke or 3 in heah!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks bud's, but I don't do Fakebook,,,,,


Heres a local # in Mo you might try.......(417) 862-7041


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Heres a local # in Mo you might try.......(417) 862-7041



Lol lol lol,,,, OK, I'll bite,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Needed a friendly break from the PF, kept gettin' called a "dog pile".
> Hope ya' don't mind me crackin' a joke or 3 in heah!


Naw, any & all are welcome!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Needed a friendly break from the PF, kept gettin' called a "dog pile".
> Hope ya' don't mind me crackin' a joke or 3 in heah!


I get called dog pile enough in everyday life without getting the same compliments on GON.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, OK, I'll bite,,,,


I wouldn't.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I wouldn't.



Okey Dokey,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Why do you have to pay to get a white pages phone number? Ridiculous,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I get called dog pile enough in everyday life without getting the same compliments on GON.


naaawww, you were called................ oh never mind, disregard, move along folks, nothing to see here................


Cmp1 said:


> Okey Dokey,,,,,


now yur lurnin!


Cmp1 said:


> Why do you have to pay to get a white pages phone number? Ridiculous,,,,,


 do they still print phone books up there???


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why do you have to pay to get a white pages phone number? Ridiculous,,,,,


I could tell you,but would be dog piled and I don't need that today.


Keebs said:


> naaawww, you were called................ oh never mind, disregard, move along folks, nothing to see here................
> now yur lurnin!
> 
> do they still print phone books up there???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Speaking of phone #'s. We haven't been getting faxes at work. I called the fax # and it picks up as some party line. Open 24/7. You can choose which "door" to go in. Heard a foreign man talking to a foreign lady. 
I guess it's a phone # for lonely people. 
At&t is on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> naaawww, you were called................ oh never mind, disregard, move along folks, nothing to see here................
> now yur lurnin!
> 
> do they still print phone books up there???


I need one for a town in MO,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> do they still print phone books up there???



Now I think they call them "Printed Contacts".

Phone books used to hang on a chain in the pay phone booth.
And you tore the whole page out for the number wanted.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 18, 2018)

1 800 555 1212 Give city and name. Your welcome....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why do you have to pay to get a white pages phone number? Ridiculous,,,,,



https://www.whitepages.com/white-pages/mo:huh:


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of phone #'s. We haven't been getting faxes at work. I called the fax # and it picks up as some party line. Open 24/7. You can choose which "door" to go in. Heard a foreign man talking to a foreign lady.
> I guess it's a phone # for lonely people.
> At&t is on it.


Sounds like a place a friend visited in Vegas one time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> https://www.whitepages.com/white-pages/mo:huh:



I did that but to get the number, you have to pay for the access to it,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Now I think they call them "Printed Contacts".
> 
> Phone books used to hang on a chain in the pay phone booth.
> And you tore the whole page out for the number wanted.



Used to work for a company(Floral & gift distributor) and did a TON of traveling. She wanted a phone book from every hotel I stayed at. She would give it to her marketing girls and they would cold call businesses listed in the yeller pages. That's smarts right there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I did that but to get the number, you have to pay for the access to it,,,,


 I didn't. I got address and all. AND her family name. I just typed in a random "Smith" name.   Her daddy was a Greene. Guess Smith is her married name.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I did that but to get the number, you have to pay for the access to it,,,,


pm sent


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Our Sunflowers were only supposed to be 4ft tall,,,, Wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't. I got address and all. AND her family name. I just typed in a random "Smith" name.   Her daddy was a Greene. Guess Smith is her married name.



Maybe I was at the wrong place,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Stolt this off off a good friends FB. I hope GW gets to see this today. AND whales in the wild.(my dream).


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Maybe I was at the wrong place,,,,


Or maybe my work computer has "privileges".


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Must be a unlisted number, got address though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Love Puffins,,,, they can find the bait fish,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> 1 800 555 1212 Give city and name. Your welcome....



Got that,,,,, but was trying not to pay,,,,, Att gets enough,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sup possum?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Afn,,,,


Afternoon bud's,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of phone #'s. We haven't been getting faxes at work. I called the fax # and it picks up as some party line. Open 24/7. You can choose which "door" to go in. Heard a foreign man talking to a foreign lady.
> I guess it's a phone # for lonely people.
> At&t is on it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


>



I just called it again.
Welcome to the free and fun party line.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2018)

so what's yo fax number?  Asking for a friend


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just called it again.
> Welcome to the free and fun party line.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2018)

I got to room 4 and quit, I was laughing too hard & getting funny looks from co-worker!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Dang!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2018)

Is this the unemployment office?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I got to room 4 and quit, I was laughing too hard & getting funny looks from co-worker!


Must be one of them Girls only call in #


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2018)

Where's the line start?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

Gotta go grill some cheekun thighs for the inmates.
Be back later.
Thanks for the pleasure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> so what's yo fax number?  Asking for a friend


Tell Quack to PM Krebs. She knows.


Keebs said:


>


Crazy and scary ain't it. Somebody stilt our #.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Stole. Stupid smart phone thinks I caint spell. Smh-ing.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Quack to PM Krebs. She knows.



Who in the heck is Krebs????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Unlisted number, have got the address though,,,,, snail mail,,,,, and my hand writing,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Who in the heck is Krebs????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

KEEBS.  Gawd I hate this phone. Hate it!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

Been busy most of the day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

No whales other than the human kind :lol:

Seals a couple of dolphins

Puffins by the thousands


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

Another strange geological island


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

You get as close as 2feet of the puffins if you move slowly.

Here was the climb to where they were


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

Good pictures Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

You still on days why bro?.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2018)

10:09 here and still daylight


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice pic's GIW,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2018)

Evn,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You get as close as 2feet of the puffins if you move slowly.
> 
> Here was the climb to where they were



Lawd, now you got me thinkin' bout.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You still on days why bro?.




Yes sir wonmo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Great pics GW. Dang, you have lost some weight. Looks like a GREAT trip! More pics are preferred. Sorry you didn't get to see the whales.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2018)

Waterfall is up and running, but as soon as I plugged it the bottom fell out here again. Had to run inside. I couldn’t even hear it the rain was so loud. It looks good from inside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

live action from the plastic factry


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool pic GW looks like you're havin a good time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great pics GW. Dang, you have lost some weight. Looks like a GREAT trip! More pics are preferred. Sorry you didn't get to see the whales.



Lost a little still more to shed.  Thanks for noticing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

As you see they aren't scared of humans.

And a few more pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the pics gobbleinbro.

If you’re still here, what time is it over there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

I could barely even get on here on my LTE, cable and internet outage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the pics gobbleinbro.
> 
> If you’re still here, what time is it over there?



It is 6:55AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is 6:55AM



Copy that, 5 hours ahead then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Zulu time, where the atomic clock is located that runs the world. 
Y'all need to go to sleep, well one of you do. It's late here in the ol' US of A.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Happy Thurzdy kids! Time to shake a leg and get the day started!
I know it ain't Starbucks like you all like but it the best this ol boy can do.... percolator coffee.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Thurzdy kids! Time to shake a leg and get the day started!
> I know it ain't Starbucks like you all like but it the best this ol boy can do.... percolator coffee.....View attachment 936612



Perked is good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, 5 hours ahead then?



Correct 5hour difference.

Back on the ferry to isle of Mull.  Huge boat!  Bus, two dump trucks, crane , and way too many cars to count.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mng everyone, great pic's GIW,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jul 19, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mng, cool 52deg here,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I know it ain't Starbucks like you all like but it the best this ol boy can do.... percolator coffee.....


Thems fightin words Mr.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems fightin words Mr.


Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning to all the traveling,coffee drinking,hard working,cool weather drivelers.
Get to run the warehouse for the next 3 days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Correct 5hour difference.
> 
> Back on the ferry to isle of Mull.  Huge boat!  Bus, two dump trucks, crane , and way too many cars to count.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems fightin words Mr.


I said the perk was all I could to... Frappuccino boy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,,


Nobody rang your bell Yankee!!!?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Correct 5hour difference.
> 
> Back on the ferry to isle of Mull.  Huge boat!  Bus, two dump trucks, crane , and way too many cars to count.


WOW!!  I 2nd what Mrs.H said........... Loooookingooood, GW!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I said the perk was all I could to... Frappuccino boy!


I bet you look cute in your little green apron and green hat.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

Morning Folks!
 Didn't we JUST leave here.............  Come on FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet you look cute in your little green apron and green hat.


That is not nice.. Ma ma mama said I look handsome


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning Folks!
> Didn't we JUST leave here.............  Come on FRIDAY!!!


I agree, I'm ready for Monday myself, Friday means you're just a little closer to Monday! That is what you're getting at right?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I agree, I'm ready for Monday myself, Friday means you're just a little closer to Monday! That is what you're getting at right?


one of these days............................. POW!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,, everyday is Fri for me,,,,, it blows,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning Folks!
> Didn't we JUST leave here.............  Come on FRIDAY!!!


Isn't that the truff. Long week. 
This might make ya laugh. Throw back Thursday. Check out that hair, or lack of on my head and Chris' Urkle pants. Got married with hair down to my butt. One year later cut it ALL off. My Mama asked me if I had turnt gay. .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isn't that the truff. Long week.
> This might make ya laugh. Throw back Thursday. Check out that hair, or lack of on my head and Chris' Urkle pants. Got married with hair down to my butt. One year later cut it ALL off. My Mama asked me if I had turnt gay. .


Nice Pic,,,, what year?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Pretty dress too,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

1982 or 3
I don't know why it makes me laugh so much, but it does.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty dress too,,,,


Now the dress, I wish I still had. My niece saw this pic and said she wanted it. It's LONG gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Co-worker brought me some fresh veggies. 
We didn't plant this year. Like H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

When did you graduate HS?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have no pic's of me back then, wish I did,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> When did you graduate HS?


1978. Matter of fact, I'm going to my 40th reunion next month. These girls will be my date. I haven't seen the one in the middle since college.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey y'all. Drive by, have to go to Athens today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

The one on the left is my VERY bestest friend in the whole wide world. We still do everything together.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. Drive by, have to go to Athens today.


Are you kidding me? I'm bout to call you. You best let me know when your here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isn't that the truff. Long week.
> This might make ya laugh. Throw back Thursday. Check out that hair, or lack of on my head and Chris' Urkle pants. Got married with hair down to my butt. One year later cut it ALL off. My Mama asked me if I had turnt gay. .


WOW, you went drastic then, summer before Sr. year, I went to stay with family and she got my hair cut to my shoulders............. my Daddy was NOT happy..........Sr. year went about as short as yours with a "modified" Dorothy Hamill cut...............But ya'll look sooooo cute!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Co-worker brought me some fresh veggies.
> We didn't plant this year. Like H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".


I gave up gardening, my feed store folks has produce and a lot of times she just gives it to me, other times I pay, I ain't missing the back breaking work of a garden!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1978. Matter of fact, I'm going to my 40th reunion next month. These girls will be my date. I haven't seen the one in the middle since collage.


Nice, 1975 for me,,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a meeting at 2:30.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> America's  Home Place.
> 
> I also posted my pickled okra/green tomato recipe in the Cafe under grandma something. I know you love em.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'm bout to call you. You best let me know when your here.





mudracing101 said:


> I have a meeting at 2:30.


You want me to call you when i get out?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'm bout to call you. You best let me know when your here.


I know he's kidding. It's TOO far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to call you when i get out?


Ummmmmmm yes!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Your really lucky to have pic's of you and your friends,,,, I don't have any,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Co-worker brought me some fresh veggies.
> We didn't plant this year. Like H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".


We planted one for the first time in 10 years. We also voted for Trump. Life is good!!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice, 1975 for me,,,,,



Same here.
I think I still have the same underwear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm yes!


The Cafe 356 is always OPEN! 


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Same here.
> I think I still have the same underwear.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Same here.
> I think I still have the same underwear.


Lol lol lol,,,,, throw mine up against the wall and they'll stick there,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mud aint staying in town, but I am GON meet him for a late lunch!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud aint staying in town, but I am GON meet him for a late lunch!



Whatcha' gonna have?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't know yet. He GON call me after his meeting.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

If you can't get him to pay, I can give "Dine and Dash" pointers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

I can promise it won't be the golden corral.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can promise it won't be the golden corral.



Hey!
What's wrong with GC?
Fine dining experience.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Hey!
> What's wrong with GC?
> Fine dining experience.


I'm sure Mud would agree with you on that. Me. Not so much.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sure Mud would agree with you on that. Me. Not so much.



If you can overlook the snotty nosed kids drippin' brain lubricant in the servin' pans, it ain't so bad.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2018)

Mrs. H22 gonna stick her head in the chocolate fountain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mrs. H22 gonna stick her head in the chocolate fountain



I aint goin to the GW.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mrs. H22 gonna stick her head in the chocolate fountain


I'd pay good money to watch that show.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd pay good money to watch that show.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>


Whaaaaaa?????

I like chocolate and have a vivid imagination!!!

I can't help it!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

All men have vivid imaginations, silly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All men have vivid imaginations, silly.


Mine is in 1080HD color, just like my dreams.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All men have vivid imaginations, silly.



Only those with good memories.
There once was a time I.......
never mind


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

The ferry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Chocolate, women, imagination

Wheeeeee


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Evening GIW over there,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The ferry


 Wow, that thing is humongous!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Keebs, yes it is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Primary tourist site today was monastery start by Saint Columbia in 500 AD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Took at smaller ferry over to Isle of Iona


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the pics GW. Lovin em!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice pics Gw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

It was really good to see Mud's purdy face. He was in downtown Athens near the arches to the North campus and didn't know where in the world he was, so I just told him to come down Broad St. and Millege Ave.(Frat/sorority street) and meet me at the Varsity. We got there at the same time. He was ready to git home, so He got a frosted orange to go and we visited for a while. He came in on Millege Ave., so I thought it would be the best place to meet. He really liked Athens. We visited some more outside and he said, if we were in Tifton the gnats would be eating ours eyes out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

That's a big ferry!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Do gnats like chocolate auce


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chocolate, women, imagination
> 
> Wheeeeee



I like that combination for sure !!!!!!!

GOBBLIN,  IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE HAVING A BALL !!!


GUESS WHAT.  COLUMBUS TOOK A CHANCE AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM!!!

WHILE WATCHING MY FRIENDS AND MY SON-IN LAW PLAY GOLF LAST SUNDAY, I ASKED MY SIL TO HAND ME A GOLF BALL, A TEE, AND HIS DRIVER.  I COULDN'T STAND IT ANYMORE.  WITHOUT TAKING A SINGLE PRACTICE SWING, I TEED IT UP AND KNOCKED A DRIVE STRAIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE OF THE FAIRWAY AND ABOUT 250 YARDS AND MY KNEE DIDN'T HURT.  I ACTUALLY DID THAT ABOUT 6 TIMES DURING THEIR ROUND OF GOLF.  IT FELT SO GOOD THAT I ENDED UP PLAYING 18 HOLES ON MONDAY, WEDNESDAY AND TODAY.  WE SAW LOTS OF SAND HILL CRANES, BLUE HERONS, EAGLES, GATORS, SNAKES, AND EVEN SOME RACCOONS WHILE PLAYING GOLF. 

I'VE HAD A BLAST PLAYING AGAIN AFTER NOT BEING ABLE TO PLAY FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS NOW.

I HATE TO HAVE TO COME BACK HOME AFTER THIS VACATION.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Let's see if there are other pics worth a view. These are highland cows


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking back at harbor and town on Iona


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2018)

*Whew* 'bout got this one whoopppeeddd............ gotta go home & clean out a freezer and reorganize it a bit!
 Ya'll have a good evening!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice pic's GIW,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2018)

See take tomorrow Keebs.  
Mud called me at 2:30 and I left work. He said are you working today or what. I said, I told em I'd see em tomorrow and left. I love my job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey GW!!! How fer are you from Chimay, Hainaut, Belgium? The Trappist Monks at Scourmont Abbey make some of the most killer brew in the world. Chimay Bleue is my hands down favorite.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

Ya'll some pretty hifalutin' folk in this driveler crib.
Monks and fairies and high cows....makes a head spin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ya'll some pretty hifalutin' folk in this driveler crib.
> Monks and fairies and high cows....makes a head spin.


Don't forget the pole dancin covered in chocolate.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2018)

Milk chocolate or dark?
Makes a difference.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget the pole dancin covered in chocolate.


Lol lol lol,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Dang, y’all been busy today!

Evening.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, y’all been busy today!
> 
> Evening.....


Yep,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

And btwn this my boy got the mower blades sharpend, raspberries picked, gooseberries picked, lettuce picked,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And btwn this my boy got the mower blades sharpend, raspberries picked, gooseberries picked, lettuce picked,,,,,



Wish we could grow raspberry’s.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Mannn, I can’t believe it’s actin like the bottom is gettin ready to fall out again. This will be the 4th evening in a row.

We got several last week too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannn, I can’t believe it’s actin like the bottom is gettin ready to fall out again. This will be the 4th evening in a row.
> 
> We got several last week too.


Yep, I ain't got my roundup out yet. Gonna have to weed it before I can spray if it keeps up. I need a reliable weatherman so I can get ahead of this stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I ain't got my roundup out yet. Gonna have to weed it before I can spray if it keeps up. I need a reliable weatherman so I can get ahead of this stuff.



I doubt you’d have any trouble recruiting Jag.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish we could grow raspberry’s.


But you guys get blackberries,,,,, can't survive the winter here,,,, love blackberies,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2018)

And Muscidines,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And Muscidines,,,,



Yep, I've got a muscadine vine full of grapes now, supposedly a Scuppernong.

And the blackberries grow wild here.


----------



## basshound72 (Jul 19, 2018)

Evening drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2018)

Quiet in here tonight or this morning over here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2018)

Bloodbro, busy night?  PM sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bloodbro, busy night?  PM sent


answer sent... 
We are short handed tonight so I'm helping out a couple of the production lines.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Morning children


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

Bout time. I'm thirsty.
Thanks for da coffee Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

10 4 big bear!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Longest night in the world...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java, but we ran out, I'm dying here,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2018)

I got to see Mrs. Hawtnet yesterday. Not as long as i wanted to but people are busy busy. We need to all get together for a weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I got to see Mrs. Hawtnet yesterday. Not as long as i wanted to but people are busy busy. We need to all get together for a weekend.


 where is the customary picture for proof??

Morning Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where is the customary picture for proof??
> 
> Morning Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I got to see Mrs. Hawtnet yesterday. Not as long as i wanted to but people are busy busy. We need to all get together for a weekend.


After your comment about Millege Ave. I couldn't get this song out of my head. You tube. Cory Smith. Song is called 21. Broad street is one street over from Clayton Ave. where all the bars are. Place looks like Bourbon Street at night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where is the customary picture for proof??
> 
> Morning Folks!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Here. I cropped myself out cause I look like hades warmed ova. 
Even Chris said,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here. I cropped myself out cause I look like hades warmed ova.
> Even Chris said,


He's jis as ugly as the last time I saw him..

You on the other hand..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2018)

nice looking shoulder; Mrs Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here. I cropped myself out cause I look like hades warmed ova.
> Even Chris said,


You were Hawt as always


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's jis as ugly as the last time I saw him..
> 
> You on the other hand..


I thought he looked prudy dang good.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here. I cropped myself out cause I look like hades warmed ova.
> Even Chris said,


no cropping allowed............. you roll out of the camper being hawt!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok, which Admin do I need to talk to about the smilies, we got some adjusting to do hera!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ok, which Admin do I need to talk to about the smilies, we got some adjusting to do hera!


Some of my favorites are flat out missing. I think we have a smiley thief amongst us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2018)

Mornin y’all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought he looked prudy dang good.


You're a woman...........duhhhhh!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

I miss anything


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I miss anything


Mrs Hawtness is gonna get us the winning lottery ticket numbers for tomorrow and we are all gonna share it. The Big Drivelers Lottery Winnings!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mrs Hawtness is gonna get us the winning lottery ticket numbers for tomorrow and we are all gonna share it. The Big Drivelers Lottery Winnings!!!



Tell you the truth. I've neva played. 
But if H22 EVA wins, I get half.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ok, which Admin do I need to talk to about the smilies, we got some adjusting to do hera!


Brandon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brandon


Ya think he is still swamped with the change over or should a wait a while??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

He might still be on vacation,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> He might still be on vacation,,,,,


what is this "vacation" that yo speak of?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2018)

Well I am enjoying my vacation BUT my name is NOT Brandon....... for TODAY ANYWAY !!!!

I AM RELAXING TODAY AS I HAVE BEEN WATCHING LOTS OF GOLFERS TEEING OFF RIGHT OFF OF MY PATIO ALL MORNING.  

I HOPE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THEIR FRIDAY FOR SURE !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I am enjoying my vacation BUT my name is NOT Brandon....... for TODAY ANYWAY !!!!
> 
> I AM RELAXING TODAY AS I HAVE BEEN WATCHING LOTS OF GOLFERS TEEING OFF RIGHT OFF OF MY PATIO ALL MORNING.
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THEIR FRIDAY FOR SURE !!!!!


how do they get the little stick thing to go into the patio to tee off??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> what is this "vacation" that yo speak of?


He was on vacation when I was having trouble accessing the site,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> He was on vacation when I was having trouble accessing the site,,,,


Mmm hmmm .... I've heard this excuse before


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> how do they get the little stick thing to go into the patio to tee off??



You mean golf tee? 
We were staying on a golf coarse one time and couldn't go on the patio. It was too dangerous. Golf ball hits one side wall and the other side like watching a tennis match. I don't think they were very good golfers on the coarse that day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Guess I'll go home. Erybody else did.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm gettin' unretired on 7/30.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess I'll go home. Erybody else did.


 I wanna go toooooooooo!!!!!!


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I'm gettin' unretired on 7/30.


whatcha gonna do?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go toooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> whatcha gonna do?



Been retired for a year. Recruiter been botherin' me for the last 3 months about an industrial maintenance managers position.
He finally mashed my stupid money button.
Mr. Personality returns on 7/30.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Been retired for a year. Recruiter been botherin' me for the last 3 months about an industrial maintenance managers position.
> He finally mashed my stupid money button.
> Mr. Personality returns on 7/30.


Location?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Location?



Middle Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Been retired for a year. Recruiter been botherin' me for the last 3 months about an industrial maintenance managers position.
> He finally mashed my stupid money button.
> Mr. Personality returns on 7/30.



Go for it! I'm semi retired and love it. If we could find affordable insurance, H22 would be fully retired. Thanks Mr. Obama. Smh-ing. real slow.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Been retired for a year. Recruiter been botherin' me for the last 3 months about an industrial maintenance managers position.
> He finally mashed my stupid money button.
> Mr. Personality returns on 7/30.


so you get to sit around & tell others what to do & make the big bucks, huh?? Kewl, need an assistant??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2018)

Afternoon dribblers!

Jag and I are gettin ready to get our hair did.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go for it! I'm semi retired and love it. If we could find affordable insurance, H22 would be fully retired. Thanks Mr. Obama. Smh-ing. real slow.



This is stupid money, full medical, and 10% annual bonus.
Oh, and pretty liberal vacation time and no company cell phone to bother me.

He finally mashed the right buttons.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This is stupid money, full medical, and 10% annual bonus.
> Oh, and pretty liberal vacation time and no company cell phone to bother me.
> 
> He finally mashed the right buttons.


I'm a great tool cleaner if you need one. Congrats


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I'm a great tool cleaner if you need one. Congrats



Can you fix a wienie washer?
I broke mine on Hot Dog Day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This is stupid money, full medical, and 10% annual bonus.
> Oh, and pretty liberal vacation time and no company cell phone to bother me.
> 
> He finally mashed the right buttons.


I had a similar gig that lasted about 7 years... When things were going smooth at the plant the production manager and myself would be down the rd at Dicks sporting goods.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Speaking of wienies, H22 saw the Varsity cup on the counter when he got home and open up the fridge thinking I had brought him 2 chili dawgs and a onion rang. Woops.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of wienies, H22 saw the Varsity cup on the counter when he got home and open up the fridge thinking I had brought him 2 chili dawgs and a onion rang. Woops.



The Dawg house for you.
I'm probably going to pester you new friends  for the week, but will drop off the radar then.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> The Dawg house for you.
> I'm probably going to pester you new friends  for the week, but _will drop off the radar then._


oh no you don't, you is a driveler now, you must at least check in from time to time!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> oh no you don't, you is a driveler now, you must at least check in from time to time!



I will as I can. You guys have given me big smiles in the last few days.
You may not remember, but you and I have met at WAR 1. 
Wanda was there, PB, Turtlebug, Nic and a host of others.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This is stupid money, full medical, and 10% annual bonus.
> Oh, and pretty liberal vacation time and no company cell phone to bother me.
> 
> He finally mashed the right buttons.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Can you fix a wienie washer?
> I broke mine on Hot Dog Day.


Sorry. I don't handle anything to do with weinie washing or the such.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2018)

This has become my #2 go to cider in Scotlan


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2018)

Aftn possum


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Afternoon, Mr Marsupial,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Evening GIW,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I will as I can. You guys have given me big smiles in the last few days.
> You may not remember, but you and I have met at WAR 1.
> Wanda was there, PB, Turtlebug, Nic and a host of others.


It must have been War II, I didn't go to the first..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey SwampY and keebs


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey SwampY and keebs


Would love to be over there with you bud's,,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> It must have been War II, I didn't go to the first..........



I was at II also, trying to find the old threads and can't.
I may have been thinking of Snowhunter from WAR I.
I feel old now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I was at II also, trying to find the old threads and can't.
> I may have been thinking of Snowhunter from WAR I.
> I feel old now.


She was at II also, that's where I first met her and a bunch of the others........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2018)

Evening folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Evening,,,,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I will as I can. You guys have given me big smiles in the last few days.
> You may not remember, but you and I have met at WAR 1.
> Wanda was there, PB, Turtlebug, Nic and a host of others.


Where about in middle Ga is the new job??………….I think it was a Trad bow shoot in Culloden where I met you...….I'm pretty sure we were there with our golden Retriever


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2018)

Y'all keep your ears and eyes peeled the next 24 hours. It could get real dadgum hairy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for the warning miggy is this in my current back yard?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Morning drivelers in Fort William yesterday was primarily a windshield day with a few stops for enjoyment.  How about this guy?


Driver says open season as there are too many.  Note to self:  bring firearm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

A few views.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2018)

Ummm, no, not if you are still across the big pond. I just got rocked out of bed by my WX radio sounding off for our 1st STS Watch that covers half the dang state. This is what I get for saying how boring the weather's been this year over on the weather thread. 3 am and wide awake now. 

Here, it's gonna be a long morning / day etc etc. I might as well get the coffee going.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, no, not if you are still across the big pond. I just got rocked out of bed by my WX radio sounding off for our 1st STS Watch that covers half the dang state. This is what I get for saying how boring the weather's been this year over on the weather thread. 3 am and wide awake now.
> 
> Here, it's gonna be a long morning / day etc etc. I might as well get the coffee going.


Where Charles landed to try to get the highlanders to help restore his father to be king.


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2018)

Morning Miguel and GW
Thanks for the coffee MC


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 21, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where about in middle Ga is the new job??………….I think it was a Trad bow shoot in Culloden where I met you...….I'm pretty sure we were there with our golden Retriever



West of Macon.
I believe we were shooting in a group with Al33 weren't we?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning Miguel and GW
> Thanks for the coffee MC


Mng everyone,,,, X2,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice pic's GIW,,,,,Red deer,,,, nice shot,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Woke to another torrential downpour


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mng Jeff,,,, had some rain here also,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Fixin to have to get a new phone, mine isn’t charging. :


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff,,,, had some rain here also,,,,



Mornin SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to have to get a new phone, mine isn’t charging. :


Check the port,,,, I had something in mine,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Check the port,,,, I had something in mine,,,,,



I did that first thing


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Warranty?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Another


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Tea time here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

Took the Hairy Potter train


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

More to bbl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2018)

Went for our weekly brunch and daughter in law was working the bar. She usually doesn't work on weekends. Nice surprise and H22 didn't mind all the Purdy young waitresses coming up to talk to Cody's padre.lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2018)

It is a quiet posting day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice pic's GIW,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Warranty?



Yeah, I got a new phone.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I got a new phone.


Nice,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I got a new phone.



Number ????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2018)

My crazy neighbor is finally using his pool and we are out in ours. He has his radio on the same station as us. It sounds like a stereo in the hood. His is much louder than ours. The sound is good. Cool!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My crazy neighbor is finally using his pool and we are out in ours. He has his radio on the same station as us. It sounds like a stereo in the hood. His is much louder than ours. The sound is good. Cool!


Aren't pool's a pain to take care of?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Number ????




Nothing spectacular, iPhone 8. Should've gotten the Plus, but wife screwed up. I told her I didn't want a plus if it wouldn't fit in my front pants pocket. So, she didn't get me one. They get home and she's bragging about her Plus with a protective cover. I said, "Let me see it", it slid right into my jeans pocket.

I'd be willing to bet someone at the store could've confirmed that there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothing spectacular, iPhone 8. Should've gotten the Plus, but wife screwed up. I told her I didn't want a plus if it wouldn't fit in my front pants pocket. So, she didn't get me one. They get home and she's bragging about her Plus with a protective cover. I said, "Let me see it", it slid right into my jeans pocket.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet someone at the store could've confirmed that there.


I'm getting an iPad Air for a warranty exchange for my android tablet here, never had an Apple device, I may need to call upon you for some help with the new operating system,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm getting an iPad Air for a warranty exchange for my android tablet here, never had an Apple device, I may need to call upon you for some help with the new operating system,,,,



I wouldn't be the best candidate for those services. Had to get my daughter to help me with something on it already. LOL

There's somebody on here that can, but google is usually my friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Aren't pool's a pain to take care of?



Not if you know what your doing. Chris calls me the chemists(keeping it sparkling). He's the maintenance man(keeping it vacuumed). Well worth it.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothing spectacular, iPhone 8. Should've gotten the Plus, but wife screwed up. I told her I didn't want a plus if it wouldn't fit in my front pants pocket. So, she didn't get me one. They get home and she's bragging about her Plus with a protective cover. I said, "Let me see it", it slid right into my jeans pocket.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet someone at the store could've confirmed that there.



I'm talking about the 10 digit one that has 2 dashes.
It may start with 770 or something similar.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2018)

I got nuttin just wanted to move this up, like to never found it way down at the bottom


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2018)

Good move UNC!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey blood  ain't he purdy going to be a nice one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh my stoner that one is gonna be a shooter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Morning still in scots territory


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

This is the snow plow they retired in 1990's


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Where's the Java this mng?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

There we go,,,, thanks bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good data wiping program for Android? I'm trading my tablet under warranty for an iPad,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good data wiping program for Android? I'm trading my tablet under warranty for an iPad,,,,,



I don’t know of one, but I would wager that you’d get a couple answers in On Topic forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2018)

Gotta cut freakin rain soaked grass today that should’ve been cut 3-4 days ago, but couldn’t because of the rain. 

I’ve had almost 30” of rain for the year already. My wells are probably lookin good at least.


----------



## cramer (Jul 22, 2018)

Morning Chief - I cut yesterday at my Mom's, it had dried out pretty quick even though we got dumped on yesterday morning .
Not sure of how much fell in the evening though.
Don't let the Roomba Mower get stuck


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2018)

Only good thing about a drought is you ain't gotta cut grass as often


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Roomba GON somba across the yard?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Today

Took a smaller ferry called a transport over Ske island and the primary event was visiting a castle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Pics aren't loading


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

seas has some chop today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Try another


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2018)

Just you and your bride on this trip G?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Just you and your bride on this trip G?



Yep and 21 of my close friends


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Therese trip was planned by a UGA faculty member who spends about 1/2the year in Scotland some of which she teaches/ hosts students abroad programs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

A couple more pics of the castle 

And the coastline in Ord


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Great pic's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Great pic's



Thanks I have a few that wouldn't load too large but not going thru the pb or resize issue on this iPad


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 22, 2018)

I really miss Europe,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2018)

gobblinbro asleep, but enjoying the pics sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Live action!

Deers were everywhere on my drive in tonight! Felt like the old days cruising the back roads of Washington county.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to have to get a new phone, mine isn’t charging. :


Got a little moisture in the port on mine and it wouldnt charge. Ordered a magnetic stand charger off of amazon for it. Problem solved.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning

Leaving Fort Williams today and head north.  Stopping at Loch Ness to get a pic so that we all can retire


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning
> 
> Leaving Fort Williams today and head north.  Stopping at Loch Ness to get a pic so that we all can retire


Whatever you do, DO NOT!!!! kiss the Blarney Stone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT!!!! kiss the Blarney Stone.



Words to live by


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

Inverness bound with a stop at a gonadal ride, a castle ,Nessie  etc


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Safe travels Gobblebro!

The hands of time have stopped .... The day will Neva end!!! Aaahh, I'm being dramatic! Drunkbro is back from vacation and is talking my ears off about ... Well , how drunk he got!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Still filling in for our pal Gobbleinthewoods

Mornin day walkers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of the Driveler Nation. 

My vacation is over and done with for this year.  I had a great time at our place in Florida with my Daughter and Son-in-law and was able to see lots of my friends again and even played several rounds of golf with them.  We had a fantastic and safe vacation this year and I couldn't ask for anything better.

Blood is now home and has already kissed his bride and eaten breakfast.  Yep, he is probably sitting outside watching all of the critters in his neighborhood scurry about this morning.  

Gobblin appears to be enjoying his much deserved vacation and has given us some fantastic photos from across the pond as well.  I might even consider the thought of a visit to an area such as Scotland as the scenery alone is really intriguing to me.

I hope that all the rest of you Drivelers will have a good day and will pass it on !!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mng EE,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT!!!! kiss the Blarney Stone.


That's Ireland,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> My vacation is over and done with for this year.  I had a great time at our place in Florida with my Daughter and Son-in-law and was able to see lots of my friends again and even played several rounds of golf with them.  We had a fantastic and safe vacation this year and I couldn't ask for anything better.
> 
> ...



Good to hear that you had a great vacation,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mng Jeff,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

Mornin SwampY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

Bloodbro keepin us in coffee.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bloodbro keepin us in coffee.



Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

EE, glad you were able to play a few rounds of golf with family and friends again on your vacation!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

Barely did get the grass cut before another little rain shower came in yesterday evening. Got an area that receives full Sun that piled up. I was about 3-4 days behind on cutting due to all the rain. 

Ain’t happening today though, I gotta roll up the road for a couple of days this afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mng Mr Marsupial,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mronin! 
I thought I had been bannded for a while. Could log in. Logged in under H22's name just fine. 
I hope when and if I do get bannded they give me a reason at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!
> I thought I had been bannded for a while. Could log in. Logged in under H22's name just fine.
> I hope when and if I do get bannded they give me a reason at least.



Every once in a while I experience LIL glitches, mainly on my phone though.

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!
> I thought I had been bannded for a while. Could log in. Logged in under H22's name just fine.
> I hope when and if I do get bannded they give me a reason at least.


Did they put a dunce hat on you and stick you in the time out corner?


----------



## redeli (Jul 23, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they put a dunce hat on you and stick you in the time out corner?



I reckon. Aint the first time.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!
> I thought I had been bannded for a while. Could log in. Logged in under H22's name just fine.
> I hope when and if I do get bannded they give me a reason at least.



If you get banded for no more than you do, they would prolly try to sassinate me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

I 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!
> I thought I had been bannded for a while. Could log in. Logged in under H22's name just fine.
> I hope when and if I do get bannded they give me a reason at least.



I just stay logged in,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> If you get banded for no more than you do, they would prolly try to sassinate me.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 23, 2018)

Went for my pre-employment drug screen this morning.
I hit the cup, nurse said I didn't get extra credit for that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Went for my pre-employment drug screen this morning.
> I hit the cup, nurse said I didn't get extra credit for that.



Showing off hitting the cup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

EE, the scenario is spectacular.  This side of Scotland looks totally different so far from the east side I saw two years ago.  Both are wonderful.

Today went to this ski slope that runs a gondola to the top(first four pics),then a pic of Loch Ness.  If you look real hard you might see Nessie in the last.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

In the last pic is a castle from the 1500's.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice GIW,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2018)

Afternoon, went to a dr appt. with a friend for moral support, but Iz hera now!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon, went to a dr appt. with a friend for moral support, but Iz hera now!



WASSSSUUUUUP?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2018)

Blessyourheartkeebsthekindsoul


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Showing off hitting the cup



From across the room.
Still didn't impress her.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> WASSSSUUUUUP?


trying to make myself do some work........ you know that ugly four letter word???!?!?!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Blessyourheartkeebsthekindsoul


 I promise they've done it for me as well, cain't beat friends like that!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> From across the room.
> Still didn't impress her.


 pics or it ......................... neva mind.................


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> pics or it ......................... neva mind.................



As I walked out she was talking to someone on the janitors staff.
Something about a clean up in room 3......

Hope you have a very fun and unproductive afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> As I walked out she was talking to someone on the janitors staff.
> Something about a clean up in room 3......
> 
> Hope you have a very fun and unproductive afternoon.



I hope your wish for me comes true!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ya'll aint right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

GW captured a pic of Nessie. He GON be RICH!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2018)

lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,, got my warranty replacement tablet today, an Apple iPad Air 2 128gb, never had an Apple iPad, I'm lost,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2018)

Spots
Whitetail 

Muley


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

I would be lost too. Android here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint right.


aaaaannnnddd whats new about that??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GW captured a pic of Nessie. He GON be RICH!


 


Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,, got my warranty replacement tablet today, an Apple iPad Air 2 128gb, never had an Apple iPad, I'm lost,,,


no comprenda'..........Kindle  and Android phone and still don't know all the kindle stuff!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would be lost too. Android here.





Da Possum said:


> Afn,,,,


eve n


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2018)

Afternoon ya'll. Looks like a lot of wov going on in hera.Since someone gonna be rich,,,,Can I hold a dolla. Cmp1 gon uptown on us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning


Good morning Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning Blood.


What's happening my friend


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 23, 2018)

Trying hard to make this my Thursday, I think I am succeeding.
Hows it with you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dang. Children's Health care of Atlanta's helicopter just landed at the hospital 3 blocks away. It happens a lot, but this one came in fast and furious. Somebody's having a bad day. Sad. But so thankful they are so close.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2018)

Evening my young friends down in The State.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 23, 2018)

Sup Charlie, hello friends...………….


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2018)

Morning from the land of Scots


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2018)

Wonder what happened to Argent11


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2018)

Did a oilfield take him out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2018)

Mornin Robert


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2018)

Worked like a rented mule tonight...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2018)

Good Morning Blood.  I think that your bosses need to to pay you about 3 times more than they currently do because of the fact that you have to baby-sit DB about 50 percent of the time and the other 50 percent of the time, you have to correct what he screwed up to begin with.  On second thought, I'm thinking maybe a 500 percent increase in pay on your new contract might cover the inconveniences for you and also will include at least one extra day off per week for your personal relaxation !!!!  

Gobblin, what month are you going to return from your trip this year?   Are we gonna have to change your accent again when you return from this trip ??????

Next year, you need to carry a much larger suitcase on your trip because I need to crawl in there and go along on these fantastic journeys too.  Thanks for all of the wonderful photos and the included history of such places as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wonder what happened to Argent11



He's around,,,, I was talking to him the other day,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mng EE and BOG,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jul 24, 2018)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Jul 24, 2018)

EE-Per our conversation Sunday Coach Peacock passed away yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just a quick fly-by.  Good Morning CMP1 and Eli.

Eli, that is a real bummer with his passing.  Oh, be on the lookout again as it left yesterday and I told the Postal guy if they did the same as last time, that I was going to be their next BOSS !!!!!  

I'll check back in later and by then a new Driveler Thread should be up and running wide open as this one is a few seconds from being completely DONE !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 24, 2018)

Done gon


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 24, 2018)

Bye bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2018)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2018)

New one is up.


----------

